# Vienna Ensemble Pro 6, really?



## vewilya (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello



Now this little announcement at bestservice.de took me by surprise just now...
Did anyone know about this? Is this serious?
What is version 6 going to be like in terms of new features? AU3 support?

Greetings

Urs


----------



## RCsound (Aug 1, 2016)

This is really a surprise.

This is what you can read in Bestservice.en:

*Limited Time Introductory Offer on Vienna Ensemble Pro 6:*

Introductory Price of Vienna Ensemble Pro 6, only in August 2016 €235
List price of Vienna Ensemble Pro 6, starting September 1, 2016 €285



*Special Upgrade Offer*, only August 1  31, 2016:

Upgrade price from Vienna Ensemble Pro 4 or 5, only in August 2016 €85
Upgrade price from Vienna Ensemble Pro 4 or 5, starting September 1, 2016 €105


*PLUS, only in August 2016:*

Upgrade to Vienna Ensemble Pro 6, add 2 Single Instruments of your choice to the basket, and the cheapest product is FREE!

http://www.bestservice.de/en/deals.html#656


----------



## pdub (Aug 1, 2016)

Interesting! Thanks for pointing this out. No other info on Best Service or a product page. Nothing on the Vienna site either.


----------



## RCsound (Aug 1, 2016)

pdub said:


> Nothing on the Vienna site either.



There is a banner with the "Coming very soon" in VSL website.


----------



## novaburst (Aug 1, 2016)

Surprised very surprised interesting to see whats on offer


----------



## phil_wc (Aug 1, 2016)

Very interesting. I would like to ask ahead. Which 2 single instruments I should grab for this deal? I don't have any VSL inst. (except one that come with VEP).


----------



## pdub (Aug 1, 2016)

RCsound said:


> There is a banner with the "Coming very soon" in VSL website.


Ah I see that now thanks.


----------



## Noam Guterman (Aug 1, 2016)

phil_wc said:


> Very interesting. I would like to ask ahead. Which 2 single instruments I should grab for this deal? I don't have any VSL inst. (except one that come with VEP).


Maybe Flute 1 and Oboe D'amore, or Epic Horns


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 1, 2016)

Good suggestions by Noam, those are all great. Fanfare Trumpets also rock. Viennese Oboe is another good choice for a lovely sounding oboe that's less nasal, less biting and has a less dramatic vibrato than the standard French Oboe.

Also, VSL is a good choice for solo instruments in great quality and detail you might struggle to find somewhere else. I have some little secret weapons in my template that I like to go to whenever I'm looking for a little extra flavor and somewhat less frequently heard colors - like the basset horn, the heckelphone, fluegelhorn or euphonium. Another total sleeper: the fantastic and completely overlooked Jazz Drums.


----------



## vewilya (Aug 1, 2016)

pdub said:


> Ah I see that now thanks.


This was not there when I put up the thread. So this is serious! Very interesting...


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Aug 1, 2016)

phil_wc said:


> Very interesting. I would like to ask ahead. Which 2 single instruments I should grab for this deal? I don't have any VSL inst. (except one that come with VEP).



For woodwinds English Horn (Viennese), bass flute, Oboe d'Amore

For brass Contrabass Tuba, Flugelhorn, Piccolo Trumpet

Any 2 of these would be great


----------



## Ryan (Aug 1, 2016)

Hope it's a free update for the owners of the v.5.


----------



## pdub (Aug 1, 2016)

Ryan said:


> Hope it's a free update for the owners of the v.5.


According to the Best Service link it is not. €85 until the end of the month and €105 thereafter.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 1, 2016)

I think that you guys are really going to like it.


----------



## vewilya (Aug 1, 2016)

I hope for AU3 plugin support among other things...



Ashermusic said:


> I think that you guys are really going to like it.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 1, 2016)

They've probably also got a new version of VIP coming so a new VEP is probably the first step. Hope it will some updated art switching capacities making Play easier with DP & PT!


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 1, 2016)

Please, pretty please, let VEP 6 have sorted this problem out with Cubase's Asio Guard 2! That would just make my year (coupled with Kontakt 5.6 finally sorting out the max size of Instrument GUI)!


----------



## sinkd (Aug 1, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> They've probably also got a new version of VIP coming so a new VEP is probably the first step. Hope it will some updated art switching capacities making Play easier with DP & PT!


ZERO problems here with VEPro 5 and DP... What are you hoping for?


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Aug 1, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> I think that you guys are really going to like it.


TELL US WHAT YOU KNOW.......please


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 1, 2016)

All will be revealed... soon.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 1, 2016)

I love the upgrades, some cool features.


----------



## samphony (Aug 1, 2016)

My hopes

- drag and drop to reorder instances in a meta frame
- better color options and color palette
- better grouping of channels (like logic groups) 
-- show/ hide channels in an instance or something like folders or track stacks
-- deactivate/enable channels in an instance
- tabbed interface
- AU v3
- updated gui
- under the hood improvements of course


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 1, 2016)

Mac VST support.


----------



## wbacer (Aug 1, 2016)

Check out JRRShop
https://www.jrrshop.com/vienna-symphonic-library-vienna-ensemble-pro-upgrade


----------



## Ryan (Aug 1, 2016)

pdub said:


> According to the Best Service link it is not. €85 until the end of the month and €105 thereafter.



Ok, Thanks!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 2, 2016)

samphony said:


> My hopes
> 
> - drag and drop to reorder instances in a meta frame
> - better color options and color palette
> ...



I'd buy that list in a microsecond.... Tabs for instruments would be a godsend.


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 2, 2016)

samphony said:


> drag and drop to reorder instances in a meta frame



+1,000,000,000,000

Also the ability to rename viframes within the metaframe as opposed to having to do it within the server object. 

Also AU3. 

PLUS INCREASED STABILITY!!!!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Aug 2, 2016)

look at the picture on the website - definitely looks like folders


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 2, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> All will be revealed... soon.


Yeah we've all understood that you've seen it. Na na na na na......


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 2, 2016)

Hey hey hey, goodbye?


----------



## muk (Aug 2, 2016)

At that upgrade price it will have to present quite a few new features to be interesting to me. I am currently happy with VE Pro 5 and haven't felt a need for an upgrade.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 2, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> All will be revealed... soon.



Not to sound like a spoilt child Jay, but can you define "Soon"?


----------



## garyhiebner (Aug 2, 2016)

Yeah, "soon" could mean anything. Why tease us like this VSL!


----------



## Virgil (Aug 2, 2016)

*It's out.*

*New Features*

*Retina* (HiDPI) graphics support on both Mac and PCs
*Tabbed instances* – Improved organization with one common window for all instances, with detachable instances, re-ordering of instances, and tab-coloring for better identification
*Frozen/Disabled channels* allow unloading all plug-ins (including their allocated memory) from a selected channel, while keeping data intact
*Intelligent auto-save functionality* – Auto-saves project in desired intervals*,* but only when transport is stopped, so it doesn’t interrupt a playing session*.* Easily recover projects in the event of a crash.
*VCA folders* let you organize your channels conveniently with folders and subfolders that are easy to color-code
*VST hosting* on the *Mac*, allowing for full compatibility with Windows
*Channel grouping* allows assigning channels to a group, with option to link selected parameters to the entire group
*“Raise Instance”* is now a _Vienna Ensemble Pro_ plug-in parameter to enable automation/hardware controller assignment for quick instance access
*“Auto Raise Instance”* option raises the connected _Vienna Ensemble Pro_ instance automatically when you show the _Vienna Ensemble Pro_ plug-in
New code base for about *70% less CPU* usage for all internal _Vienna Ensemble Pro_ calculations
Rewritten user interface code resulting in *80% less CPU usage for graphics*
*Improved multi-threading performance* for increased plug-in hosting capacity
Redesigned, resizable *plug-in window* and *Audio/Event Input Plug-in*
*Faster connection/disconnection times* when switching between projects
*Unified channel model* – No more need to create different channels for _Vienna Instruments_ or 3rd party plug-ins. Every channel now has the capability to be a bus, audio input, plug-in channel, _Vienna Instruments_, _Vienna Instruments_ _Pro_ or _Vienna Imperial_ channel. Drag & drop plug-ins to any channel.
In combination with *Vienna MIR Pro:* Impulse response files loading up to 5 times faster, improved graphical performance (especially under OS X).
*Mixer Interface Customization* allows turning on or off sections in the mixer to suit your needs
*Transmission of all keys to host* – Shortcuts not in use by _Vienna Ensemble Pro_ will be transferred to a connected DAW
*Miniature view* – Channel strips can now be further collapsed
Faster plug-in scanning
Many more usability improvements throughout the application


----------



## bc3po (Aug 2, 2016)

Virgil said:


> *It's out.*
> 
> *New Features*
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## Garlu (Aug 2, 2016)

First general video of VEP6 is available:
https://www.vsl.co.at/en/Vienna_Software_Package/Vienna_Ensemble_PRO#!Video_Demos


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 2, 2016)

Well, well, well. I guess soon really does mean "Soon".


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 2, 2016)

It looks absolutely great! VSL have literally taken a decent product and thought "Let's make this absolutely badass". However, does Asio Guard 2 in Cubase 8.5 work correctly now? That is the most important thing (in my opinion).


----------



## jonathanwright (Aug 2, 2016)

*Frozen/Disabled channels* allow unloading all plug-ins (including their allocated memory) from a selected channel, while keeping data intact
Interesting.


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 2, 2016)

wow - what about backwards compatibility - will old projects open fine?


----------



## jonathanwright (Aug 2, 2016)

Hmm, the upgrade price isn't showing when I'm logged in.

UPDATE: After five minutes or so it did.


----------



## mushanga (Aug 2, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> wow - what about backwards compatibility - will old projects open fine?


"The software installation of _Vienna Ensemble Pro 6_ will overwrite _Vienna Ensemble Pro 4_ or _Vienna Ensemble Pro 5_. All _Vienna Ensemble Pro 4_ or _Vienna Ensemble Pro 5_ projects are fully compatible with _Vienna Ensemble Pro 6_."


----------



## Mr Mindcrime (Aug 2, 2016)

As someone who has been working with VEP for the first time over the past few months, these improvements look awesome. Can't wait to get this installed and improve an already amazing application!


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 2, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> Yeah we've all understood that you've seen it. Na na na na na......



Guys, I wasn't being coy, I was under NDA so there was a limit to what I could say.


----------



## jonathanwright (Aug 2, 2016)

After a quick play around, the enable/disable feature has huge potential. I love being able to organise into tabs.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 2, 2016)

Just to be clear, this is Enabling and Disabling tracks inside VEPro 6 and not in the DAW? I wonder if this helps the bug in Cubase of Disabling Tracks and the Midi Routing not being remembered?


----------



## jonathanwright (Aug 2, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Just to be clear, this is Enabling and Disabling tracks inside VEPro 6 and not in the DAW? I wonder if this helps the bug in Cubase of Disabling Tracks and the Midi Routing not being remembered?



Yep, it disables the tracks from within VEP.


----------



## edgar_hsu (Aug 2, 2016)

I saw the "port 16" in logic's plugin...is it AU3?

and VST format in OSX!




Virgil said:


> *It's out.*
> 
> *New Features*
> 
> ...


----------



## jonathanwright (Aug 2, 2016)

Hmm. Every time I try and merge a project, it crashes.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 2, 2016)

sinkd said:


> ZERO problems here with VEPro 5 and DP... What are you hoping for?


Looks like they didn't but thought they might add ability to come from one midi channel (DP & PT) but access different midi channels, which would make it much easier for DP & PT users to access 16 different arts (spread out on 16 different midi channels) from just one track (midi channel). Thats already possible in Cubase, and Logic asaik...


----------



## novaburst (Aug 2, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> VSL have literally taken a decent product and thought "Let's make this absolutely badass"



Haha +1


----------



## OT_Tobias (Aug 2, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Just to be clear, this is Enabling and Disabling tracks inside VEPro 6 and not in the DAW? I wonder if this helps the bug in Cubase of Disabling Tracks and the Midi Routing not being remembered?



Actually you can automate the disable feature, which I think is the best unadvertised feature in VE pro 6. I love it!


----------



## samphony (Aug 2, 2016)

VSL fullfilled my wishlist. This is awesome and funnily the fader caps look like LPX.


----------



## Jetzer (Aug 2, 2016)

OT_Tobias said:


> Actually you can automate the disable feature, which I think is the best unadvertised feature in VE pro 6. I love it!



I haven't touched VEPro since Cubase disables tracks feature, but this could be just a tad more productive (+ the other nice features).


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 2, 2016)

jonathanwright said:


> Hmm. Every time I try and merge a project, it crashes.


THIS IS THE SINGLE biggest concern I have. Will it disrupt my work -- AND - will there be issues with past projects calling up. VEPRO 5 is so stable - the VEP 6 new features list looks 'ok' but nothing is screaming "you cannot live without this feature'. I have a master puter and 3 slaves so I'll have to pick up 2 lics (no big deal as the upgrade price is low) - but not really wanting to pull the trigger on this - mostly for stability issues. Can someone who picked this up convince me otherwise (running PC's all the way around - Cubase 8 pro.)


----------



## 5Lives (Aug 2, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Just to be clear, this is Enabling and Disabling tracks inside VEPro 6 and not in the DAW? I wonder if this helps the bug in Cubase of Disabling Tracks and the Midi Routing not being remembered?


That bug is fixed in the latest Cubase btw. You just need to build your template in that version.


----------



## reddognoyz (Aug 2, 2016)

new features


----------



## vewilya (Aug 2, 2016)

Doesn't look like AU3, right?
Couldn't get the update so far since I'm on holiday right now. But the new feature video didn't show anything in that regard.
Greetings to you all! 
U


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 2, 2016)

5Lives said:


> That bug is fixed in the latest Cubase btw. You just need to build your template in that version.



I'm afraid to say it isn't. I made a video showing this and posted it on Sternberg's site. I built a template completely from scratch, in 8.5.20 and trashed prefs before building it. Upon enabling Instrument tracks the Midi routing is completely forgotten.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 2, 2016)

OT_Tobias said:


> Actually you can automate the disable feature, which I think is the best unadvertised feature in VE pro 6. I love it!



Sounds amazing!


----------



## azeteg (Aug 2, 2016)

We can reproduce the merge crash and will address it asap. If you have any other issues, please just drop a line to [email protected], adding any crash logs or concerns, and we'll address it.

Regarding AUv3, we always planned to have it in this release, but had to wait due to lack of support for AUv3 multiport midi in the available AUv3 host. We'll release the AUv3 immediately as soon as the host support is there.


----------



## vewilya (Aug 2, 2016)

azeteg said:


> We can reproduce the merge crash and will address it asap. If you have any other issues, please just drop a line to [email protected], adding any crash logs or concerns, and we'll address it.
> 
> Regarding AUv3, we always planned to have it in this release, but had to wait due to lack of support for AUv3 multiport midi in the available AUv3 host. We'll release the AUv3 immediately as soon as the host support is there.


Thanks for the reply! I feared the problem not being on VSL side. Looking forward to it anyway. U


----------



## devonmyles (Aug 2, 2016)

This update looks terrific and a bolt out of the blue.


----------



## jonathanwright (Aug 2, 2016)

azeteg said:


> We can reproduce the merge crash and will address it asap. If you have any other issues, please just drop a line to [email protected], adding any crash logs or concerns, and we'll address it.
> 
> Regarding AUv3, we always planned to have it in this release, but had to wait due to lack of support for AUv3 multiport midi in the available AUv3 host. We'll release the AUv3 immediately as soon as the host support is there.



That's great, thanks for the prompt response!


----------



## mgpqa1 (Aug 2, 2016)

wbacer said:


> Check out JRRShop
> https://www.jrrshop.com/vienna-symphonic-library-vienna-ensemble-pro-upgrade


Does anyone know if JRRShop typically matches sales offers from others? I remember when I first saw the deal posted at Best Service (seems to be missing at the moment) they were saying if you add two single VSL instruments, you'd get the cheaper one for free.


----------



## Matt Riley (Aug 2, 2016)

I just got the upgraded for $76.50 at JRRShop. The coupon code is "10off".


----------



## wbacer (Aug 2, 2016)

mgpqa1 said:


> Does anyone know if JRRShop typically matches sales offers from others? I remember when I first saw the deal posted at Best Service (seems to be missing at the moment) they were saying if you add two single VSL instruments, you'd get the cheaper one for free.


Just purchased VEPro 6 at JRRShop for $76.50 USD.
Already received activation codes from Vienna, downloading now.


----------



## mgpqa1 (Aug 2, 2016)

wbacer said:


> Just purchased VEPro 6 at JRRShop for $76.50 USD.
> Already received activation codes from Vienna, downloading now.


I just tried adding two single instruments to my cart just now and it looks like the bonus offer of a free single instrument I was referring to doesn't work at JRRShop (it does at VSL's site, though).

Edit: Looks like the offer is back at Best Service with updated text...


> PLUS, only in August 2016:
> 
> Upgrade to Vienna Ensemble Pro 6, add 2 Single Instruments of your choice to the basket, and the cheapest product is FREE*!
> 
> ** (please only drop the more expensive single instrument into your shopping cart and tell us which one you want to get free using the comment box)*


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 2, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Guys, I wasn't being coy, I was under NDA so there was a limit to what I could say.


Might be some kind of a child labor law issue here. Does VSL put 10 year olds on their trial teams and NDA's? He probably also has inside secret info from the CIA, but his lips are sealed (well sorta).


----------



## JohnG (Aug 2, 2016)

Does anyone know if VEP 6 allows a slave to receive tempo information _via midi_ from a DAW? 

My DAW is on a Mac, using MidiOverLAN CP for midi connectivity, so it's not on the VE Pro conduit. So far this has not worked in an automated way.


----------



## utopia (Aug 2, 2016)

Can anyone explain how disabled channels work and how they can be automated from the daw? you wouldn't get any visual represantation from within the daw if the channel is enabled or not, would you?


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Aug 2, 2016)

Hmm - I am getting a lot of crashes on VEP6 (windows 7). Just bought it and organised my instruments into folders and had about 8 crashes. Ill have another play around and see if I can reproduce it. But for now, bed.

Ps. folders are awesome, tabs are awesome & playback performance seems much better.


----------



## Dietz (Aug 2, 2016)

JohnG said:


> Does anyone know if VEP 6 allows a slave to receive tempo information _via midi_ from a DAW?
> 
> My DAW is on a Mac, using MidiOverLAN CP for midi connectivity, so it's not on the VE Pro conduit. So far this has not worked in an automated way.



Is this what you're looking for ...? (s. attachment)


----------



## Matt Riley (Aug 2, 2016)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Hmm - I am getting a lot of crashes on VEP6 (windows 7). Just bought it and organised my instruments into folders and had about 8 crashes. Ill have another play around and see if I can reproduce it. But for now, bed.
> 
> Ps. folders are awesome, tabs are awesome & playback performance seems much better.


I think I'll wait to install it then. Let them work out the bugs first.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 2, 2016)

Dietz said:


> Is this what you're looking for ...? (s. attachment)




Love the signature, Dietz.


----------



## Noam Guterman (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm new to VEP and considering buying it. I'm currently using Cubase's disable/enable on my template. Will I benefit from VEP?


----------



## JohnG (Aug 2, 2016)

Dietz said:


> Is this what you're looking for ...? (s. attachment)



I'll try that Dietz. It will take some restarts to make it happen because of the midi program (not because of VE Pro), but glad to know it can work. Thank you! Do you know if this will send tempo to Kontakt and PLAY as well?


----------



## Dietz (Aug 2, 2016)

JohnG said:


> [...] Do you know if this will send tempo to Kontakt and PLAY as well?


It should!  ... but I seem to remember that in the past this feature (and its stability) relied a lot on the tempo handling of the involved virtual instrument(s).


----------



## JohnG (Aug 2, 2016)

Danke Dietz. I think you are right about the virtual instruments. In this case, it would be samples, which behave a bit better than some synths.

Thanks again,

John


----------



## Ilovegot6789 (Aug 2, 2016)

Wow... well that's exciting!


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 2, 2016)

Just did a short track using DP9.1 and VE PRO 6. Works well thus far. Didn't have to adjust buffer settings or anything. host DAW was set for 256. Sound is great. Worth the upgrade price for me.


----------



## re-peat (Aug 2, 2016)

Anyone knows if the VEPro AU-plugins (the ones to connect the DAW with the VEPro server) are still compatible with *LogicPro 9*? 
I hope they are, and that they don't require LogicPro X, because not reading any info about this particular requirement on the VSL website, I went ahead and purchased (and installed) the update.
But those AU's don't show up in LogicPro 9, even though I can see them in the Components folder. Which is slightly worrying.

_


----------



## novaburst (Aug 2, 2016)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Hmm - I am getting a lot of crashes on VEP6 (windows 7). Just bought it and organised my instruments into folders and had about 8 crashes. Ill have another play around and see if I can reproduce it. But for now, bed.
> 
> Ps. folders are awesome, tabs are awesome & playback performance seems much better.





SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Hmm - I am getting a lot of crashes on VEP6 (windows 7). Just bought it and organised my instruments into folders and had about 8 crashes. Ill have another play around and see if I can reproduce it. But for now, bed.
> 
> Ps. folders are awesome, tabs are awesome & playback performance seems much better.


I would finish all existing projects before upgrading even if they its ok to install over old projects, 

Always good practice to complete existing projects,

But if it's crashing with fresh project it does sound strange,


----------



## samphony (Aug 2, 2016)

re-peat said:


> Anyone knows if the VEPro AU-plugins (the ones to connect the DAW with the VEPro server) are still compatible with *LogicPro 9*?
> I hope they are, and that they don't require LogicPro X, because not reading any info about this particular requirement on the VSL website, I went ahead and purchased (and installed) the update.
> But those AU's don't show up in LogicPro 9, even though I can see them in the Components folder. Which is slightly worrying.
> 
> _


Yes


----------



## C-Wave (Aug 2, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Guys, I wasn't being coy, I was under NDA so there was a limit to what I could say.


Anyone who've had an NDA would have understood that so.. appreciated.


----------



## C-Wave (Aug 2, 2016)

OK. Can someone please answer this noob question: Is a hardware key (ilok, etc..) still required to run Vienna Ensemble Pro ?


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 2, 2016)

I did experience some crackles in the audio stream once I started putting more instruments into VE PRO 6 but I just raised the sample buffer in DP 9.1 to 512 and it went away. Not sure whether it's a DP issue or VSL. I'm not too concerned at the moment. I'm between projects so I can let the dust settle if things need to be worked out.


----------



## re-peat (Aug 2, 2016)

samphony said:


> Yes


Thanks, Samphony, but, if I may trouble you some more, is that a "Yes" as in "Yes, those AU's work in Logic 9", or a "Yes" as in "Yes, that is slightly worrying"?

_


----------



## DaddyO (Aug 2, 2016)

C-Wave said:


> OK. Can someone please answer this noob question: Is a hardware key (ilok, etc..) still required to run Vienna Ensemble Pro ?



Hardware key? Yes. Either a Vienna Key or a Steinberg E-licenser key (they are the same). 
iLok will NOT work on Vienna products.


----------



## EgM (Aug 2, 2016)

C-Wave said:


> OK. Can someone please answer this noob question: Is a hardware key (ilok, etc..) still required to run Vienna Ensemble Pro ?



eLicenser, yes.

*Edit, beaten by DaddyO


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 2, 2016)

DaddyO said:


> Hardware key? Yes. Either a Vienna Key or a Steinberg E-licenser key (they are the same).
> iLok will NOT work on Vienna products.


You are given 3 license activations. Both iLok and e-Licensor have virtual keys that reside on your computer which means you don't have to download it to a physical key any longer. You could have one license on your main computer, another on your slave and the third on an iLok key for back up or mobile use.


----------



## rgames (Aug 2, 2016)

Nifty new features.

Does anyone else get the feeling that VSL is creating the basis for a new DAW?

Seriously - just add some MIDI editing features and you basically have the beginnings of a new sequencer.


----------



## C-Wave (Aug 2, 2016)

dcoscina said:


> You are given 3 license activations. Both iLok and e-Licensor have virtual keys that reside on your computer which means you don't have to download it to a physical key any longer. You could have one license on your main computer, another on your slave and the third on an iLok key for back up or mobile use.


Appreciate your reply.. I'll quickly cancel the order for that hardware Elicenser key that I just placed.. Phew.. Thanks again.


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 2, 2016)

dcoscina said:


> ...e-Licensor have virtual keys that reside on your computer which means you don't have to download it to a physical key any longer.


WTF! How did I not know this! Rejoice. One less hub dongle!


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 2, 2016)

rgames said:


> Nifty new features.
> 
> Does anyone else get the feeling that VSL is creating the basis for a new DAW?
> 
> Seriously - just add some MIDI editing features and you basically have the beginnings of a new sequencer.


Logic could so take a leaf out of the configurable mixer


----------



## wcreed51 (Aug 2, 2016)

Are you sure? I didn't think that VSL stuff could go on the soft-eLicensor.


----------



## mdvirtual (Aug 2, 2016)

dcoscina said:


> You are given 3 license activations. Both iLok and e-Licensor have virtual keys that reside on your computer which means you don't have to download it to a physical key any longer. You could have one license on your main computer, another on your slave and the third on an iLok key for back up or mobile use.



Last I knew you couldn't use Soft eLicenser with VSL stuff, has that changed recently? I'd love to go that route for my MBP. Laptops and dongles are just a ticking time bomb in my opinion.


----------



## novaburst (Aug 2, 2016)

rgames said:


> Nifty new features.
> 
> Does anyone else get the feeling that VSL is creating the basis for a new DAW?
> 
> Seriously - just add some MIDI editing features and you basically have the beginnings of a new sequencer.


With all the new colors it is looking very cubasy hmmmmm , and not sure whats stopping them, every thing else is there,


----------



## novaburst (Aug 2, 2016)

i am also wondering if you need 3 more licenses for VEpro 6 can you not load 6 or 5, does 6 over write VEpro 5.

or can you load both,


----------



## JohnG (Aug 2, 2016)

novaburst said:


> i am also wondering if you need 3 more licenses for VEpro 6 can you not load 6 or 5, does 6 over write VEpro 5.
> 
> or can you load both,



I thought it said it overwrites the previous versions.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 2, 2016)

JohnG said:


> I thought it said it overwrites the previous versions.




It does.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 2, 2016)

JohnG said:


> I thought it said it overwrites the previous versions.


It does. It will look on your e-licensor key(s) for VEP5 licenses and won't load the new one unless it sees the older one first.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 2, 2016)

mdvirtual said:


> Last I knew you couldn't use Soft eLicenser with VSL stuff, has that changed recently? I'd love to go that route for my MBP. Laptops and dongles are just a ticking time bomb in my opinion.


You know, I actually haven't tried it. I do have a Steinberg Cubasis license on the soft e licensor however.


----------



## novaburst (Aug 2, 2016)

JohnG said:


> I thought it said it overwrites the previous versions.


I think this also would have been a nice feature to have both, Vpro5 and 6 

I got cubase 6 from ebay not so long but i can load both 5 and 6 individually and at the same time on the same screen with no project over written.


----------



## wbacer (Aug 2, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> It does.


Hey Jay, Does this new version still work best with Logic X using the one VePro instance per Track approach while keeping the thread count down to 2 threads per instance? 
Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## wbacer (Aug 2, 2016)

I really like the auto raise instance feature, what a time saver.


----------



## samphony (Aug 2, 2016)

Hey,

It's working fine for me in lp9 and LPX!



re-peat said:


> Thanks, Samphony, but, if I may trouble you some more, is that a "Yes" as in "Yes, those AU's work in Logic 9", or a "Yes" as in "Yes, that is slightly worrying"?
> 
> _


----------



## benatural (Aug 2, 2016)

Picked it, up. Like what I see so far! One thing I miss... I have a large template with lots of instances. Tabbed view is a nice new addition, but I'd love to see a list view again. I have so many tabs now, I have to use the key command to scroll through my instances, and it's a little inconvenient because I can't see all of my instances at once. Seems like the new UI framework they're using would support that pretty easily though.


----------



## stonzthro (Aug 2, 2016)

I upgraded and now have a HUGE lag between pressing start/rec and it actually beginning - like 10 seconds! I've narrowed it down to VEPro for sure. I have a pretty large template with several slaves, but it worked fine under 5, maybe there was some coincidental system change (not out of the question!) causing a conflict. Going to dive in later tonight and see what could possibly be causing the issue. I'll report back. I'm on LPX.


----------



## Eurig Gwilym (Aug 2, 2016)

Ok.... Currently using my 3 licenses..... and need to add another computer... So If I upgrade my 3 newest machines to VEpro6 ..... and leave VEpro5 on an older computer.... will VEpro6 work with the older vepro5 computer?


----------



## resound (Aug 2, 2016)

Eurig Gwilym said:


> Ok.... Currently using my 3 licenses..... and need to add another computer... So If I upgrade my 3 newest machines to VEpro6 ..... and leave VEpro5 on an older computer.... will VEpro6 work with the older vepro5 computer?


I'm guessing not since the VEPro 6 licenses replace the v5 licenses.


----------



## zolhof (Aug 2, 2016)

Awesome! I just did a clean install of Windows 10, so this upgrade came in great time.. clean slate and all. 

Guys, do you recommend JRRshop? I usually buy Vienna stuff in dolar from Sweetwater, but JJR has a better deal.


----------



## Eurig Gwilym (Aug 2, 2016)

resound said:


> I'm guessing not since the VEPro 6 licenses replace the v5 licenses.



I'd assume the programs are replaced... but how would they actually delete the previous licenses?

for instance ... it may be necessary for a user to have an older license since the OS might be xp or vista..


----------



## ptbbos (Aug 2, 2016)

zolhof said:


> Guys, do you recommend JRRshop? I usually buy Vienna stuff in dolar from Sweetwater, but JJR has a better deal.



Have been ordering from them for years, and never had any issues.


----------



## wbacer (Aug 2, 2016)

zolhof said:


> Awesome! I just did a clean install of Windows 10, so this upgrade came in great time.. clean slate and all.
> 
> Guys, do you recommend JRRshop? I usually buy Vienna stuff in dolar from Sweetwater, but JJR has a better deal.


I purchased VePro there yesterday without any problems.


----------



## The Darris (Aug 2, 2016)

I can't seem to find anything about this but is VSL offering a grace period for anyone who bought VEPro 5 within x amount of days before this? I just purchased VEP 5 a few weeks ago before any of this was news to me.


----------



## DaddyO (Aug 2, 2016)

The Darris said:


> I can't seem to find anything about this but is VSL offering a grace period for anyone who bought VEPro 5 within x amount of days before this? I just purchased VEP 5 a few weeks ago before any of this was news to me.



No stated policy, they address these situations privately. Contact VSL support.


----------



## benatural (Aug 2, 2016)

OT_Tobias said:


> Actually you can automate the disable feature, which I think is the best unadvertised feature in VE pro 6. I love it!


How do you do it? Is it a plug in param?

Also, how do you launch the server? When I start it in standalone there's no option to open a metaframr, I can only open them by double clicking the actual metaframes themselves.


----------



## phil_wc (Aug 2, 2016)

Anyone who have it. Is *Frozen/Disabled channels *in VEP is the same as in Cubase Disable track? This feature is what I really want to use in VEP6.


----------



## samphony (Aug 3, 2016)

phil_wc said:


> Anyone who have it. Is *Frozen/Disabled channels *in VEP is the same as in Cubase Disable track? This feature is what I really want to use in VEP6.



Yes! It frees up ram and cpu resources. It can be automated via midi cc.


----------



## shomyca (Aug 3, 2016)

Anybody got it working stable with Cubase/Win10? I'm afraid to upgrade during the ongoing projects... but it makes me feel so itchy to take the plunge!


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 3, 2016)

dcoscina said:


> You know, I actually haven't tried it. I do have a Steinberg Cubasis license on the soft e licensor however.


Now you tell us! Naughty!

I can't find anything online about using soft/machine-based licensing and not the USB stick for VE Pro - would anyone confirm that this is the case?

(Soft licensing would be my #1 feature request for VSL!!!)


----------



## samphony (Aug 3, 2016)

Especially for Logic users. 



jonathanwright said:


> *Frozen/Disabled channels* allow unloading all plug-ins (including their allocated memory) from a selected channel, while keeping data intact
> Interesting.


----------



## C-Wave (Aug 3, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> Now you tell us! Naughty!
> 
> I can't find anything online about using soft/machine-based licensing and not the USB stick for VE Pro - would anyone confirm that this is the case?
> 
> (Soft licensing would be my #1 feature request for VSL!!!)


I just tried and it does NOT work without a hardware key.


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 3, 2016)

C-Wave said:


> I just tried and it does NOT work without a hardware key.


Figured


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Aug 3, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Please, pretty please, let VEP 6 have sorted this problem out with Cubase's Asio Guard 2! That would just make my year (coupled with Kontakt 5.6 finally sorting out the max size of Instrument GUI)!


Hey what is this info you have on Kontakt 5.6?

I do not know about this...


----------



## zolhof (Aug 3, 2016)

HenryOkazaki said:


> How do you automate it with midi cc? I don't see it anywhere in the manual. I may be looking past it. Thanks!



Main VEPro window, press F5 for Automation Mapping ("View" menu) and have fun!


----------



## Simon Ravn (Aug 3, 2016)

This is a great new version. But anyone else having problem shifting through instances with keyboard (CMD+arrow keys on Mac)? It works fine when shifting through instances with Kontakt in open state, but once you get to e.g. an open channel of Omnisphere, I can no longer switch to next/previous instance with the keyboard.

Also, would be great to have a better progress bar during loading. Before I could see how far it was and could load up a Logic project when it was almost done and I know I would be ready to go soon. Now I really don't have a clue how many instances it has loaded since the GUI is not updated before everything is loaded.

And yes, as others have pointed out, a list view like the old one still gives a better general overview than the instance tabs in the top.

EDIT: Maybe I was a bit too early on the "great new version part". I loaded up the same project (in Logic X) that I have been working on a few days ago, and moving the transport in Logic and starting playback now takes 1-2 seconds - with VEP 5 it was instant. This is a serious and very disturbing lag that has been introduced and I hope it's just a glitch here or that it gets fixed quickly.

EDIT2: Actually it has nothing to do with moving transport. Starting playback just takes 1-2 seconds here now, period... Until this is fixed, I really need to go back to VEP5 - I haven't tried it yet but I hope it's possible.


----------



## zeng (Aug 3, 2016)

mgpqa1 said:


> Does anyone know if JRRShop typically matches sales offers from others? I remember when I first saw the deal posted at Best Service (seems to be missing at the moment) they were saying if you add two single VSL instruments, you'd get the cheaper one for free.


Paypal is the only payment option? I couldn't find credit card @jrrshop.com?


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 3, 2016)

bummer with the AUv3 support. ill wait a bit.


----------



## samphony (Aug 3, 2016)

gsilbers said:


> bummer with the AUv3 support. ill wait a bit.



The Logic developers have to do the next step.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 3, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> Figured


Sorry about that, I thought it would work. My bad


----------



## stonzthro (Aug 3, 2016)

Simon Ravn said:


> EDIT2: Actually it has nothing to do with moving transport. Starting playback just takes 1-2 seconds here now, period... Until this is fixed, I really need to go back to VEP5 - I haven't tried it yet but I hope it's possible.



Same thing here, but I have 5-10 seconds.


----------



## re-peat (Aug 3, 2016)

samphony said:


> It's working fine for me in lp9 (...)




Sure about that, Samphony? Because at least one other person — Jay, no less — also confirmed that LogicPro 9 doesn't 'see' the VEPRO 6 plugins, and I just got word from VSL's Paul Kopf (product manager) that VEPRO 6 is indeed *incompatible with LogicPro 9*. (Something I feel should be added to the System Requirements on the product's webpage. If I had known, I'd obviously never have purchased the upgrade.)

Anyway, Paul also added that they'll look into the matter to see if the L9-compatibility can be restored after all. Which is nice.

_


----------



## zeng (Aug 3, 2016)

zeng said:


> Paypal is the only payment option? I couldn't find credit card @jrrshop.com?


Anyone?

https://www.jrrshop.com


----------



## Matt Riley (Aug 3, 2016)

zeng said:


> Anyone?
> 
> https://www.jrrshop.com


Once you get to the paypal screen you should be able to choose a credit card option. It used to say "Don't have Paypal?". You would click that and type your card number. Is there anything like that? I just used my paypal account at JRRShop so I'm not certain of this...


----------



## Jetzer (Aug 3, 2016)

Anyone who uses a Cubase disabled track template and made the switch to VE Pro 6? I wonder if I would get a real benefit from the upgrade.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 3, 2016)

stonzthro said:


> Same thing here, but I have 5-10 seconds.


Yikes! :(


----------



## wbacer (Aug 3, 2016)

The VE PRO 6 New Feature video shows that each tab can have different views or sets of embedded sub windows.
The problem I’m having is no matter what view I set for each tab / instance as soon as I close VE PRO those view settings are not being saved. When I reopen VE PRO all of my tabs / instances revert back to just seeing the mixer view. I reported the problem to Paul at Vienna and he said that he hopes that the next update will address the issue.

I'm also experiencing a Logic X transport time lag and have reported it to Vienna. Hope they fix that one soon.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Aug 3, 2016)

For me it crashes every time I save my Cubase project. My master is Mac 10.9 and the slave is Windows 7.


----------



## wbacer (Aug 3, 2016)

Paul at Vienna, just replied:
"Yep, we´re being bombarded with questions, requests, ideas and orders... Wading through this, also trying to find the reason for some bugs. 
Of course we are happy to receive hints on any bug. Well well, day #1!"
-------------------------------
All and all, nice update and as usual very timely support from Paul at VSL.


----------



## resound (Aug 3, 2016)

Eurig Gwilym said:


> I'd assume the programs are replaced... but how would they actually delete the previous licenses?
> 
> for instance ... it may be necessary for a user to have an older license since the OS might be xp or vista..


Yea if you buy the upgrade license it replaces the v5 licenses with the v6 licenses, but I suppose if you bought a new v6 license rather than the upgrade then you would be able to keep both.


----------



## Nachivnik (Aug 3, 2016)

Does VST hosting support on Mac include both VST2.4 and VST3?


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 3, 2016)

Today, it is not advertising the instances on my PC in Logic Pro X. Not sure what changed.


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 3, 2016)

dcoscina said:


> Sorry about that, I thought it would work. My bad


Dude no worries. If we all got a dollar for every bit of BS we wrote on the interwebs JayA could take us all to Barbados for a year!

I'm joking of course


----------



## resound (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm also getting the playback lag in Logic. About 5-10 seconds...I hope this will be resolved soon. Everything else works great. Loading and switching between projects seems to be faster, the Auto Raise Instance feature is a huge time saver and the GUI looks great on my 4K monitor.


----------



## nas (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm getting a slight playback lag of about 1 sec. on LPX - but so far everything else seems stable. 

Agree that it would be nice to have a list view option for multiple instances on metaframes (now called "server projects") - perhaps a vertical list of tabs... the same as before, but having the new look, flexibility, and quick edit features that these new horizontal tabs now have.


----------



## ed buller (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm on windows and it only downloaded the Standalone....NOT the server. Has anyone else had this problem ?

thanks

e


----------



## nas (Aug 3, 2016)

ed buller said:


> I'm on windows and it only downloaded the Standalone....NOT the server. Has anyone else had this problem ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> e



Did you go to the VE Pro folder and check?


----------



## ed buller (Aug 3, 2016)

yup

weird ... if I do a search for it it shows up and let's me launch it...But it's invisible !!!!!

e


----------



## JohnG (Aug 3, 2016)

It sounds promising, but I think I'll wait a little before installing.


----------



## nas (Aug 3, 2016)

ed buller said:


> yup
> 
> weird ... if I do a search for it it shows up and let's me launch it...But it's invisible !!!!!
> 
> e



That is weird. How about uninstalling and re-downloading? Maybe it's a corrupt file.


----------



## ed buller (Aug 3, 2016)

did that...three times. I only found it cos I searched for it. It says it's in the right folder but when I go there it isnt. But it let me launch it from the search engine and so far it's all working. So nice to be able to disable stuff. And the tabs are very well laid out. If it all works i'll be stoked.....fine update.

e


----------



## Ryan (Aug 3, 2016)

My prayers have been heard!!! One of the many things included in this update; Auto raise instance..

wh#"o, need to take a minute to breath!

EDIT: Holy F. There are so many great features in this update that I've been longing for. This will be a great release! :D


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 3, 2016)

Well, my problem has nothing to do with either version of VE Pro but running out of space on the PC boot drive. I am cloning it to a bigger and faster drive now and we will see what ensues.


----------



## URL (Aug 3, 2016)

Installed vp6 and it works great on slave pc and Mac pro master loads faster and can't find any problems so far, easy to disconnect instance on the slave but you have to connect instance on the master again, haven't found a other way to do that.


----------



## DaddyO (Aug 3, 2016)

ed buller said:


> yup
> 
> weird ... if I do a search for it it shows up and let's me launch it...But it's invisible !!!!!
> 
> e



Yeah, that's what happened to me. For some reason the VE Pro Server requires a little exploration, even with version 5. Once you find it, just add it to your task bar for Windows.


----------



## nas (Aug 3, 2016)

DaddyO said:


> Yeah, that's what happened to me. For some reason the VE Pro Server requires a little exploration, even with version 5. Once you find it, just add it to your task bar for Windows.



That's what I had to do with VEP 5... did a search and once I found it, I pinned it to the task bar. This download though I was able to locate it in the VE Pro folder.

Not sure if it's OS related, I'm on W7


----------



## novaburst (Aug 3, 2016)

resound said:


> but I suppose if you bought a new v6 license rather than the upgrade then you would be able to keep both


Now that would be interesting, wonder who has done this


----------



## AlexRuger (Aug 3, 2016)

Has anyone bought it but kept using VEPro 5? 

I'd like to take advantage of the upgrade offer, but with all of these bugs, I'm going to wait until we're a few incremental updates in to actually start using it. It sounds like your license for 5 is immediately surrendered for 6 once you buy the upgrade, so...I guess I'm out of luck and will just pay the full price later?


----------



## URL (Aug 3, 2016)

AlexRuger said:


> Has anyone bought it but kept using VEPro 5?
> 
> I'd like to take advantage of the upgrade offer, but with all of these bugs, I'm going to wait until we're a few incremental updates in to actually start using it. It sounds like your license for 5 is immediately surrendered for 6 once you buy the upgrade, so...I guess I'm out of luck and will just pay the full price later?


On a backup disk-vp6 works great for me.


----------



## Matt Riley (Aug 3, 2016)

AlexRuger said:


> Has anyone bought it but kept using VEPro 5?
> 
> I'd like to take advantage of the upgrade offer, but with all of these bugs, I'm going to wait until we're a few incremental updates in to actually start using it. It sounds like your license for 5 is immediately surrendered for 6 once you buy the upgrade, so...I guess I'm out of luck and will just pay the full price later?


I bought it and haven't downloaded it yet because of the issues. VEP5 works fine still.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 3, 2016)

AlexRuger said:


> Has anyone bought it but kept using VEPro 5?
> 
> I'd like to take advantage of the upgrade offer, but with all of these bugs, I'm going to wait until we're a few incremental updates in to actually start using it. It sounds like your license for 5 is immediately surrendered for 6 once you buy the upgrade, so...I guess I'm out of luck and will just pay the full price later?



The new license covers VEP 4, 5 and 6, so no problems there.

I'm getting multiple crashes in W10 to the point where I'm just gonna roll back and wait for an update. Will send the logs to VSL. VEP 6 functionality is excellent and it's a safe buy ultimately, but not perhaps safe to trust on a working rig just yet.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Aug 3, 2016)

AlexRuger said:


> Has anyone bought it but kept using VEPro 5?
> 
> I'd like to take advantage of the upgrade offer, but with all of these bugs, I'm going to wait until we're a few incremental updates in to actually start using it. It sounds like your license for 5 is immediately surrendered for 6 once you buy the upgrade, so...I guess I'm out of luck and will just pay the full price later?



I was thinking of just buying it now but only installing it later. I dunno...

I'm still on OS 10.9.5(?) and W7. Not sure if I'll have to upgrade...?


----------



## DMerkel (Aug 3, 2016)

wbacer said:


> Paul at Vienna, just replied:
> "Yep, we´re being bombarded with questions, requests, ideas and orders... Wading through this, also trying to find the reason for some bugs.
> Of course we are happy to receive hints on any bug. Well well, day #1!"
> -------------------------------
> All and all, nice update and as usual very timely support from Paul at VSL.



I echo and second your comment about timely support from Paul at VSL!


----------



## kitekrazy (Aug 3, 2016)

AlexRuger said:


> Has anyone bought it but kept using VEPro 5?
> 
> I'd like to take advantage of the upgrade offer, but with all of these bugs, I'm going to wait until we're a few incremental updates in to actually start using it. It sounds like your license for 5 is immediately surrendered for 6 once you buy the upgrade, so...I guess I'm out of luck and will just pay the full price later?



They usually have a sale on it at least once a year. The door will open again. I'm gonna pass on this because I still have to learn it and play with it.


----------



## AdrianQ (Aug 3, 2016)

Wow, even the demo requires a USB dongle. What luddites!

As for the actual product... does it help any with transferring between a maxed out iMac (with Logic) and a MacBook Pro? Working within the bounds of the desktop's abilities and then switching to my laptop can be frustrating. It sounds like you can limit what loads more easily without Logic knowing you've changed anything. That makes me think that I could disable everything except for a couple instruments relevant to the idea I'm working on within the larger project and it act basically like soloing the instruments, with Logic none the wiser while dramatically saving ram and cpu. Is that correct? If so that sounds like it could be worth the extreme idiocy of a hardware dongle, at least while MBPs still have USB ports.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 3, 2016)

I find VEP to be one of the essential pieces of software that I own. It reduces CPU load on a single computer and allows for virtually perfect multiple computer connection via Ethernet. 

If the "idiocy" of their iLok policy bothers you, you should probably avoid this excellent software solution.


----------



## AdrianQ (Aug 3, 2016)

HenryOkazaki said:


> Just curious, what do you propose they use instead?



Considering how rare a hardware dongle is these days and how most applications in other fields that once used them no longer do, it's not exactly an unsolved problem. Even the hardware dongle providers tend to have software-only versions and those would be just fine. The instruments I bought instead of VSL's use Kontakt and earned my business and then loyalty _because_ VSL's USB dongle made me keep looking deeper, but if you want to avoid the NI lock-in there are all sorts of third-party software protection products out there (not to mention rolling your own). Beyond license enforcement, when it comes to VSTs the trend appears to be watermarking the files as an added incentive to act ethically with the files.



NYC Composer said:


> If the "idiocy" of their iLok policy bothers you, you should probably avoid this excellent software solution.



If the product is valuable enough and there are no decent alternatives (unlike with VSTs), then I'll reluctantly deal with the annoyance because my opinion on that isn't going to get ahead of productivity. Thus my question about if VEP will make transferring to a laptop and back more seamless.


----------



## 5Lives (Aug 3, 2016)

Now that I've converted over to Cubase and running a disabled template on a single machine, wondering what benefits VEP has?


----------



## samphony (Aug 3, 2016)

The benefits are:

- The go to solution when working with a network multi computer setup

- reduce instability on multi and single computer setups while hosting instruments outside the DAW

- reduce loading time on multi and single computer setups

Even though you are using a template with tracks disabled what do you do once your template becomes a cue and you need a lot of your tracks enabled? Say your 1000 track template opens in 7 seconds, once it becomes a cue your loading times when switching between cues raises exponentially and soon the 7 seconds loading time turnes into 5 minutes or 15 min etc. what if that project crashes and you have to reload?

I don't want to say the template with tracks disabled is the wrong approach. It is wonderful if you don't need additional software etc and you can just work as you go. even though I use LPX mainly I still prefer hosting orchestral heavy scripted libraries outside my DAW.





5Lives said:


> Now that I've converted over to Cubase and running a disabled template on a single machine, wondering what benefits VEP has?


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 3, 2016)

Guy Rowland said:


> The new license covers VEP 4, 5 and 6, so no problems there.
> 
> I'm getting multiple crashes in W10 to the point where I'm just gonna roll back and wait for an update. Will send the logs to VSL. VEP 6 functionality is excellent and it's a safe buy ultimately, but not perhaps safe to trust on a working rig just yet.



My understanding is it overwrites any older versions of VE Pro, so you can buy it and not install it or upgrade the e-licenser, but you would need a copy of your VE Pro 5 installer in order to remove 6 (by hand) and re-install 5. correct? Is there any way to keep 5 while installing 6?


----------



## Arbee (Aug 4, 2016)

I've made the switch and so far so good with recent projects and load times. A little gotcha though perhaps for any Pro Tools users who had the old RTAS version of VE Pro running on their old projects (unless there is a work around I haven't explored yet).


----------



## URL (Aug 4, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> My understanding is it overwrites any older versions of VE Pro, so you can buy it and not install it or upgrade the e-licenser, but you would need a copy of your VE Pro 5 installer in order to remove 6 (by hand) and re-install 5. correct? Is there any way to keep 5 while installing 6?



Backup system on a other disk thats very easy way to have vep5 still going.


----------



## novaburst (Aug 4, 2016)

AdrianQ said:


> Considering how rare a hardware dongle is these days and how most applications in other fields that once used them no longe



Not sure what this means, never herd of any software or application s that have used dongle license and then decide not to use them, all the developers that yes them still use them, its very common to many becuase we buy software that uses them, strange to you because you have no software that uses them 

In one word dongles are a common feature in certain software.


----------



## URL (Aug 4, 2016)

one way to have control over software updates is to have 2 similar startup partition to choose from when startup your mac/pc. And save all data from your composing/daw on other disk. One need a "bigger" startdisk but its so flexible to work and update on a system that have this security.


----------



## shomyca (Aug 4, 2016)

I went for it, did the upgrade on my two systems, master plus 1 slave, both win 10, cubase 8.5 as a daw. I loaded a recent project, everything's working beautifully, no problems at all. As others mentioned, Auto raise function is huge deal for me as well. I can see why people want the old style instance list, but for me, raising the corresponding instance directly from DAW with a key command (from the track) is super efficient, I don't have to see the list of instances at all. Also, loadings seam really faster and the GUI is snappier. Fantastic upgrade!


----------



## URL (Aug 4, 2016)

I dont understand the problem with dongels in my 20years of daw only had one problem with dongels and that was Sternberg pro24 on atari and that is a long time ago, I inserted the dongle the wrong way and smoke came out of the dongel


----------



## Daryl (Aug 4, 2016)

URL said:


> I dont understand the problem with dongels in my 20years of daw only had one problem with dongels and that was Sternberg pro24 on atari and that is a long time ago, I inserted the dongle the wrong way and smoke came out of the dongel


I think the issue is different for different people. Professionals who have a studio that is permanently set-up have absolutely no problems with using a dongle. However, for people who need a more mobile set-up it can be a bit of a PITA.

Having said that, the whole point of VEP is not really related to mobile set-ups, so it shouldn't be too much of an issue.

On the subject of dongles being necessary these days, many plugins use iLok, some sample libraries use iLok or eLicenser, and Cubase, Nuendo and (soon) Dorico also use the eLicenser, so it's not as if VSL is doing anything different. Besides, they have been using the eLicenser since 2007, so there is no reason to stop now.


----------



## garyhiebner (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow! Just tried out VEP6, and man its very cool. Interface is looking good, and much easier to create instruments, or assigning them to inputs or busses if need to. Very cool.


----------



## utopia (Aug 4, 2016)

shomyca said:


> As others mentioned, Auto raise function is huge deal for me as well. I can see why people want the old style instance list, but for me, raising the corresponding instance directly from DAW with a key command (from the track) is super efficient, I don't have to see the list of instances at all.


Dont you still have to switch to ve pro from cubase to see the corresponding instance?


----------



## shomyca (Aug 4, 2016)

utopia said:


> Dont you still have to switch to ve pro from cubase to see the corresponding instance?



Oh right, I forgot to mention that I have it open all the time in the part of the second display.

But even if you use only one, you just auto raise the instance, click on VEP and you have your instance waiting for you. More I'm thinking, I actually can't see the need for instance list  ...but I do believe you guys ask for it for a reason.


----------



## URL (Aug 4, 2016)

I would like to have more flexible instance on and of from vep6 "meny" if I disconnect instance from vep6 it would be nice to switch it on from same place in vp6 instance...


----------



## 100khz (Aug 4, 2016)

Apart from everything else, has anyone else noticed the claimed 70% reduction of CPU resources? Its important for me since i have a 1 VEP instance per 1 Kontakt instrument on slave for Logic Pro. This way the slave with around 100 instances reaches 40% CPU just by hitting playback on logic, with no effects processed on slave running VEP5. Want to see if VEP6 reduces this load to some extent.

Secondly, list view is imp as well for people making templates with 1 VEP instance per instrument system.

Also, during installation, the installer could ask if we wish to upgrade VEP5 or install fresh copy, would be cool.

I will eagerly wait for AU3 with 256 midi channel integration for a more native integration with VEP workflow.


----------



## babylonwaves (Aug 4, 2016)

AdrianQ said:


> Considering how rare a hardware dongle is these days and how most applications in other fields that once used them no longer do, it's not exactly an unsolved problem.


i have about 250 licenses on my iloks and maybe two dozens on syncrosoft keys. i'm happy that those types of copy protection exist, especially whenever i need to setup a new system and begin to deal with handling tons of serial numbers, challenge response codes etc.
in my world, CP using hardware dongles is a standard and not rare. you should be glad that there are companies such as the ones mentioned above. without those, the number of high end plug-ins would be much much smaller.


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 4, 2016)

URL said:


> I dont understand the problem with dongels in my 20years of daw only had one problem with dongels and that was Sternberg pro24 on atari and that is a long time ago, I inserted the dongle the wrong way and smoke came out of the dongel


The problem is lack of ports. I want to ditch the elicenser and plug in my MS20mini... I already have a dock and a hub but they are all full...


----------



## samphony (Aug 4, 2016)

I thought the 70% counts for Vienna Instruments!?



100khz said:


> Apart from everything else, has anyone else noticed the claimed 70% reduction of CPU resources? Its important for me since i have a 1 VEP instance per 1 Kontakt instrument on slave for Logic Pro. This way the slave with around 100 instances reaches 40% CPU just by hitting playback on logic, with no effects processed on slave running VEP5. Want to see if VEP6 reduces this load to some extent.
> 
> Secondly, list view is imp as well for people making templates with 1 VEP instance per instrument system.
> 
> ...


----------



## URL (Aug 4, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> The problem is lack of ports. I want to ditch the elicenser and plug in my MS20mini... I already have a dock and a hub but they are all full...



Theres a lot of usb hw ports out there to fix that problem, of course it can be better with software license and skip hw - until... we have to buy/use dongels "nothing else matter"...I think


----------



## rgames (Aug 4, 2016)

I find that hardware dongles make life much easier when switching from master + two slaves to a laptop.

Without hardware dongles, you have to log on to slave 1, deactivate the licenses, then log on to slave two, deactivate the licenses. Then log on to the laptop, activate all the licenses. Do work. Then remember which licenses need to be deactivated, then deactivate those licenses. Then log on to slave one, look up which licenses go there, then activate those licenses. Then log on to slave two, activate the remaining slave licenses. Then do work.

With hardware dongles, you unplug the dongles from the slaves then plug all dongles into the laptop. Do work. Then unplug the slave dongles from the laptop and plug them back into the slaves. Then do work.

Much faster and and less hassle with hardware dongles.


----------



## rgames (Aug 4, 2016)

One potential issue I see without the list view is the impact of graphics performance. I always leave all the instances closed when not working with them because I've seen evidence of increased pops and clicks with all the graphics being drawn.

But maybe that's not an issue any more.


----------



## nas (Aug 4, 2016)

rgames said:


> One potential issue I see without the list view is the impact of graphics performance. I always leave all the instances closed when not working with them because I've seen evidence of increased pops and clicks with all the graphics being drawn.
> 
> But maybe that's not an issue any more.



There is an option in the Instances Preferences called "Fast Plugin GUI switching" which does use more memory, however, you can leave this box unchecked if it becomes an issue.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 4, 2016)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Hey what is this info you have on Kontakt 5.6?
> 
> I do not know about this...




Here you go man. Being released in September...
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/samplers/kontakt-5/whats-new/


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 4, 2016)

rgames said:


> I find that hardware dongles make life much easier when switching from master + two slaves to a laptop.
> 
> Without hardware dongles, you have to log on to slave 1, deactivate the licenses, then log on to slave two, deactivate the licenses. Then log on to the laptop, activate all the licenses. Do work. Then remember which licenses need to be deactivated, then deactivate those licenses. Then log on to slave one, look up which licenses go there, then activate those licenses. Then log on to slave two, activate the remaining slave licenses. Then do work.
> 
> ...




Yep.


----------



## dbudde (Aug 4, 2016)

rgames said:


> I find that hardware dongles make life much easier when switching from master + two slaves to a laptop.
> 
> Without hardware dongles, you have to log on to slave 1, deactivate the licenses, then log on to slave two, deactivate the licenses. Then log on to the laptop, activate all the licenses. Do work. Then remember which licenses need to be deactivated, then deactivate those licenses. Then log on to slave one, look up which licenses go there, then activate those licenses. Then log on to slave two, activate the remaining slave licenses. Then do work.
> 
> ...



Except with most software that uses software licensing schemes you get 2 (e.g., Sibelius, Finale), 3 (e.g., Garritan libraries) or even 5 (Mac App Store apps) licenses to use on other machines. So there is nothing to move, no dongles to deal with. It's really the best way to do things. Yes, I am aware that Steinberg apps are the exception.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 4, 2016)

dbudde said:


> Except with most software that uses software licensing schemes you get 2 (e.g., Sibelius, Finale), 3 (e.g., Garritan libraries) or even 5 (Mac App Store apps) licenses to use on other machines. So there is nothing to move, no dongles to deal with. It's really the best way to do things. Yes, I am aware that Steinberg apps are the exception.



Yep.


----------



## Daryl (Aug 4, 2016)

dbudde said:


> Except with most software that uses software licensing schemes you get 2 (e.g., Sibelius, Finale), 3 (e.g., Garritan libraries) or even 5 (Mac App Store apps) licenses to use on other machines. So there is nothing to move, no dongles to deal with. It's really the best way to do things. Yes, I am aware that Steinberg apps are the exception.


Most? I think that my VSL plugs are the only ones where there is more than one license, and as VE Pro comes with 3, it's bit of a non-issue.


----------



## dbudde (Aug 4, 2016)

Daryl said:


> Most? I think that my VSL plugs are the only ones where there is more than one license, and as VE Pro comes with 3, it's bit of a non-issue.



Um, no. If you are using Vienna instruments as your sample library then you effectively only have one license which needs to be moved when you move machines. The only reason VSL gives 3 licenses for VE Pro is for master slave connection purposes. And that is effectively one machine.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Aug 4, 2016)

Since we're on the subject....

Having updated machines numerous times over the years, and also occasionally working mobile, the stuff that's been least grief, by far, is Native Instruments and Spectrasonics.

I'd have no issue with VSL if they allowed use on the soft eLicenser, but sadly not. Physically the Vienna Key is really poor, and for laptop working all dongles are a pain as a) ports are usually at a premium and b) you always have to remember to carry it with you everywhere.

I appreciate why dongles are there, but the idea that they are the best solution out there for the end user... um, no.


----------



## ed buller (Aug 4, 2016)

shomyca said:


> I went for it, did the upgrade on my two systems, master plus 1 slave, both win 10, cubase 8.5 as a daw. I loaded a recent project, everything's working beautifully, no problems at all. As others mentioned, Auto raise function is huge deal for me as well. I can see why people want the old style instance list, but for me, raising the corresponding instance directly from DAW with a key command (from the track) is super efficient, I don't have to see the list of instances at all. Also, loadings seam really faster and the GUI is snappier. Fantastic upgrade!



Totally. No Brainer. wonderful stuff

e


----------



## JohnG (Aug 4, 2016)

100khz said:


> i have a 1 VEP instance per 1 Kontakt instrument on slave for Logic Pro.



Hi there 100khz,

Just curious, why do you do that? It seems incredibly inefficient. Is your slave a Mac or PC? Is there some particular reason?

I ask not to give you a hard time but I use one instance of VE Pro on each slave and that works very well.

Kind regards,

John


----------



## 100khz (Aug 4, 2016)

JohnG said:


> Hi there 100khz,
> 
> Just curious, why do you do that? It seems incredibly inefficient. Is your slave a Mac or PC? Is there some particular reason?
> 
> ...



thanks for pointing that out.

Logic pro x has limitation of 16 channels per port. Someone over here suggested to use 1 VEP instance for one instrument i.e. kontakt for me. Argument was that it shall be best utilization of CPU resources and logic's internal limitations of midi ports also do not come in the way. I am able to run at 128 buffer size on VEP6 right now on an average latency of 11.2 ms.

I want to shift to a more appropriate template of using 1 instance per slave. Either i should shift to another DAW or wait for AUv3.

I would love to hear suggestions or thoughts on my workflow.

BTW, VEP6 running on 3 slaves today, i found connectivity to slave machines was way faster and instead of 256 buffer size i am able to work now on 128 buffer size, perhaps some performance improvement for sure.

But every time i hit play, it takes upto 5 seconds for play head to start playing. Would love an immediate remedy/bug fix for this. Do not want to downgrade.


----------



## Daryl (Aug 4, 2016)

dbudde said:


> Um, no. If you are using Vienna instruments as your sample library then you effectively only have one license which needs to be moved when you move machines. The only reason VSL gives 3 licenses for VE Pro is for master slave connection purposes. And that is effectively one machine.


I was talking about plugs, not sample libraries. Vienna Suite comes with 3 licences, but all my other plugs come with only one.


----------



## URL (Aug 4, 2016)

100khz said:


> thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> Logic pro x has limitation of 16 channels per port. Someone over here suggested to use 1 VEP instance for one instrument i.e. kontakt for me. Argument was that it shall be best utilization of CPU resources and logic's internal limitations of midi ports also do not come in the way. I am able to run at 128 buffer size on VEP6 right now on an average latency of 11.2 ms.
> 
> ...



I switch to Cubase 8.5 and all the routing of audio channels is more the way I want so...I been logic user for many years but I can't get it to work the way I want with slaves in Logic...I used 1 instance/instrument and that works well in Logic, but Cubase is better for my brain...


----------



## JohnG (Aug 4, 2016)

100khz said:


> I would love to hear suggestions or thoughts on my workflow.



Although those are excellent buffer settings, I suggest, nevertheless, that you start a new thread about this. You are not the only Logic user with this challenge and there are, as you know, a number of other users who might have addressed this issue in a less complex way.

Also, I thought that either Jay Asher or another user here had written that the Logic / core issue could be addressed in a less complex way or that Logic had improved its core-spreading?

Your setup clearly has the virtues of being very tight on performance and -- it works! Even so, I could picture that it could be daunting to wrestle back into shape if you want to make significant changes to your template (new library, mic positions, updates, and so on).


----------



## dbudde (Aug 4, 2016)

Daryl said:


> I was talking about plugs, not sample libraries. Vienna Suite comes with 3 licences, but all my other plugs come with only one.


And I was talking about software that uses software licensing schemes. So let's stop trolling each other and acknowledge that dongles are an archaic method of licensing. 

BTW there are plugs that use software based licensing and provide more than one license (e.g., Melodyne).


----------



## Daryl (Aug 4, 2016)

dbudde said:


> And I was talking about software that uses software licensing schemes. So let's stop trolling each other and acknowledge that dongles are an archaic method of licensing.


Trolling? I was answering a question. I like dongles, and don't think that the are in the least bit archaic. They have saved me hours of time and I wouldn't want any other system of authorisation, if I had a choice. Is that better?


----------



## dbudde (Aug 4, 2016)

Daryl said:


> Trolling? I was answering a question. I like dongles, and don't think that the are in the least bit archaic. They have saved me hours of time and I wouldn't want any other system of authorisation, if I had a choice. Is that better?


You know why VSL provides three licenses for some of its software. This is a thread about VE Pro 6, not Vienna Suite. VE Pro is used to host libraries. If a library has a single license then that limits VE Pro's license to a single machine (three networked machines in a master slave relationship is a single machine). My initial post was in repose to Richard's regarding moving licenses.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 4, 2016)

Opinion is divided. 

I bought a tiny USB flash memory stick for my laptop that protrudes only a few millimeters, which is a lot safer for a portable device than a typical flash drive. It would be nice if dongles could be that size; it wouldn't resolve the debate but it would address, at least partially, the risk of snapping the things off by accident.


----------



## pdub (Aug 4, 2016)

I was a bit scared to try out 6 because some of the issues raised. I ended up trying it on my laptop system first and when that went ok I installed it on my Mac Pro 5,1 tower as well. I have to say it's running great on LPX / 10.11! Old projects are loading up fine and overall sample loading feels much faster and performance is great. I'm also not experiencing any of the playing delays mentioned. Thanks


----------



## novaburst (Aug 4, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> The problem is lack of ports. I want to ditch the elicenser and plug in my MS20mini... I already have a dock and a hub but they are all full...


Why don't you move your licenses to one dongle, I have done this so that I can have a dongle on both server and master pc , it saved me from purchasing a new dongle


----------



## rgames (Aug 4, 2016)

JohnG said:


> it would address, at least partially, the risk of snapping the things off by accident


I use a hub with about a 3 inch cable on it. You plug all the dongles in there and it hangs down with no worry about snapping off. And it uses one port. It becomes a sort-of uberdongle.

But yeah. Keeping track of dongles is a pain.

And my wallet.

And my phone.

And my passport.

And my keys.

And...

If we could just get rid of hardware dongles then I could reduce my burden by about 0.01%.


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 4, 2016)

novaburst said:


> Why don't you move your licenses to one dongle, I have done this so that I can have a dongle on both server and master pc , it saved me from purchasing a new dongle


I only have one dongle. The other ports are all peripherals. I could really use the port taken up by the elicenser.

I carry the machine, hub and dongle with me almost everywhere and, even though it is boxed, the elicenser key is the part of my rig most at risk of loss or damage.

Stick that in your 3 inch pipe and smoke it, sir


----------



## novaburst (Aug 4, 2016)

JohnG said:


> the risk of snapping the things off by accident.


Guilty.......... yep and the feeling is not a nice one, but I ended up with an L shape dongle, it still worked but transferred all the licenses to another dongle.


----------



## milesito (Aug 4, 2016)

With ve pro 6 - would I be able to open my current template from ve pro 5? Or would I have to reconstruct it?


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 4, 2016)

milesito said:


> With ve pro 6 - would I be able to open my current template from ve pro 5? Or would I have to reconstruct it?




You can open it.


----------



## samphony (Aug 4, 2016)

VEP 6 is ready for AU v3 now it's up to the Logic team to enable it. 



100khz said:


> thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> Logic pro x has limitation of 16 channels per port. Someone over here suggested to use 1 VEP instance for one instrument i.e. kontakt for me. Argument was that it shall be best utilization of CPU resources and logic's internal limitations of midi ports also do not come in the way. I am able to run at 128 buffer size on VEP6 right now on an average latency of 11.2 ms.
> 
> ...


----------



## bc3po (Aug 6, 2016)

So what's the verdict on this? Anyone running this successfully on Windows 7 without a delayed playback?


----------



## shomyca (Aug 6, 2016)

bc3po said:


> So what's the verdict on this? Anyone running this successfully on Windows 7 without a delayed playback?



Only Logic guys have that bug and the team is working on fixing it. I would say that you are safe on windows, but there's always a demo.


----------



## utopia (Aug 6, 2016)

Has anyone figured out a way to have some sort of visual representation of disabled ve pro channels in the DAW? I'm trying to find a way to see which channels are disabled/enabled not to have to switch windows constantly.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 7, 2016)

shomyca said:


> Only Logic guys have that bug and the team is working on fixing it. I would say that you are safe on windows, but there's always a demo.




Not seeing that issue here with Logic Pro X connected to VE Pro 6 on a Windows 10 PC.


----------



## URL (Aug 7, 2016)

Mac Pro/Cubase 8.5 and win 7 (pc slave) vep6 and it seems so far very good the way I work.
Logic need to enhance there performance for using pc/mac slaves. Don't like the way I have to rout things when using Logic.


----------



## samphony (Aug 7, 2016)

Will change with AU v3



URL said:


> Mac Pro/Cubase 8.5 and win 7 (pc slave) vep6 and it seems so far very good the way I work.
> Logic need to enhance there performance for using pc/mac slaves. Don't like the way I have to rout things when using Logic.


----------



## URL (Aug 7, 2016)

samphony said:


> Will change with AU v3



Oh yes I really wants this I have used Logic for years but I was tired waiting.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 7, 2016)

URL said:


> Oh yes I really wants this I have used Logic for years but I was tired waiting.



I could not care less. Using an articulation switcher like Peter Schwartz's solutions has made it a non issue for me as my workflow is now very smooth with Logic Pro X and VE Pro 6.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 7, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> I could not care less.



Everything I always wanted to know, but never dared ask!


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 7, 2016)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Everything I always wanted to know, but never dared ask!




Too bad you stopped reading there


----------



## URL (Aug 7, 2016)

We work differently, me and my brain need 1midi ch/instrument/audio ch then routed to group etc to sort things out not mixing in slave or switch 1 ch for multi instrument and convert to audio. Cubase fix that for me and Im happy


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 7, 2016)

URL said:


> We work differently, me and my brain need 1midi ch/instrument/audio ch then routed to group etc to sort things out not mixing in slave or switch 1 ch for multi instrument and convert to audio. Cubase fix that for me and Im happy



Well, then I am happy for you, but it does not necessarily follow that Logic Pro needs to change to work the way you want it to.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 7, 2016)

anyone know if AUv3 is only for EL capitan or does it work with yosemite?
im trying to prep once vep6 and lpx go auv3 but dred going to el capitan (would loose PTHD9)


----------



## samphony (Aug 7, 2016)

It's only 10.11.x +

AFAIK



gsilbers said:


> anyone know if AUv3 is only for EL capitan or does it work with yosemite?
> im trying to prep once vep6 and lpx go auv3 but dred going to el capitan (would loose PTHD9)


----------



## nas (Aug 7, 2016)

Would someone please enlighten me..... what are the advantages of AUv3?


----------



## Maestro1972 (Aug 7, 2016)

Everything seems to be working very well here except I keep loosing the color palette for the instance tabs. Very nice interface and the bells and whistles are great too!


----------



## samphony (Aug 7, 2016)

nas said:


> Would someone please enlighten me..... what are the advantages of AUv3?



sure.

Version 3 Audio Unit is an updated framework of the former version 2 Audio Unit (2002) w Introduced at WWDC 2015 Audio Unit extensions bring a full plug-in model on both OS X and iOS. So AU plugins can share the same source code and be packaged into apps (to distribute them via the App stores)

More importantly for some folks here:
*In the version 2 Audio Unit API there is only one MIDI cable with 16 channels, now version 3 Audio Units have 256 virtual MIDI cables with 16 channels per cable. So if you have an Audio Unit that wants huge sample banks (VEP or Kontakt), you can do that. You can address them all on virtual MIDI cables. 

Video
*
In other words, templates in Logic could be build the same way as one would do in a vst3 host like cubase/studio one etc.

Version 3 Audio Units can be allowed to run in separated processes outside the DAW. (more secure but probably less performance?) That way 3rd party plugins allowed to run in separat processes wouldn't crash the DAW. By default, version 3 Audio Units are loaded into a separate extension service process. Whereas a version 2 Audio Unit, regardless of any other factor, is always in the host's process.

Video


----------



## pdub (Aug 7, 2016)

Sadly I'll have to revert to 5. I keep getting hanging notes with LPX and 6 on the same machine. I didn't have this issue with 5. I talked to support and they are working on it. Great support BTW.


----------



## dgburns (Aug 7, 2016)

bc3po said:


> So what's the verdict on this? Anyone running this successfully on Windows 7 without a delayed playback?



I'm sitting on the sidelines until things get sorted out.My gut feeling is this release needs some ironing out.I'm assuming we're talking about running this in a tv or film production environment.Not interested in being the bleeding edge while I've got enough to worry about just trying to write on a stable setup.(I'm having enough trouble doing that)

I'd play around with it in downtime on a different setup,which is what I might do in the meantime.I'll say give it a month or so.


----------



## davidgary73 (Aug 7, 2016)

pdub said:


> Sadly I'll have to revert to 5. I keep getting hanging notes with LPX and 6 on the same machine. I didn't have this issue with 5. I talked to support and they are working on it. Great support BTW.



Same here with hanging notes and back to VEP 5. Also, if you save your your project in VEP 6, u can't open it in VEP 5. 

Will wait till everything is fixed and will use VEP 6 then.


----------



## bc3po (Aug 7, 2016)

dgburns said:


> I'm sitting on the sidelines until things get sorted out.My gut feeling is this release needs some ironing out.I'm assuming we're talking about running this in a tv or film production environment.Not interested in being the bleeding edge while I've got enough to worry about just trying to write on a stable setup.(I'm having enough trouble doing that)
> 
> I'd play around with it in downtime on a different setup,which is what I might do in the meantime.I'll say give it a month or so.


Yeah. I normally would be but am completely rebuilding my rig this week and am thinking I'll just go for it rather than install an old version and upgrade in a month or two.


----------



## dgburns (Aug 7, 2016)

bc3po said:


> Yeah. I normally would be but am completely rebuilding my rig this week and am thinking I'll just go for it rather than install an old version and upgrade in a month or two.



Ok.my spidey sense tells me to hold off.But I'm on LPX and seeing that V5 is rock solid for me,there's not much gain,and possibly lot's of pain based on what I'm reading.
The only thing that is alluring is the possible cpu optimization.The rest is window dressing as far as I can tell.
fwiw,my slaves are all win10 and rock solid with v5 as it is.I'll not have a chance to update until feb next year,so it's a hard decision to hold off,but I need a stable setup more then a few new features.
dude-your skull thing is scary btw! good luck moving over the rig.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Aug 8, 2016)

you can still purchase now, for intro price, and upgrade later.


----------



## nas (Aug 8, 2016)

samphony said:


> sure.
> 
> Version 3 Audio Unit is an updated framework of the former version 2 Audio Unit (2002) w Introduced at WWDC 2015 Audio Unit extensions bring a full plug-in model on both OS X and iOS. So AU plugins can share the same source code and be packaged into apps (to distribute them via the App stores)
> 
> ...




Thanks for that *samphony*, very informative. 

cheers,
nas


----------



## samphony (Aug 8, 2016)

You are welcome.



nas said:


> Thanks for that *samphony*, very informative.
> 
> cheers,
> nas


----------



## dgburns (Aug 8, 2016)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> you can still purchase now, for intro price, and upgrade later.



oh for sure,that's a given.Implementing it in the actual work environment,well.....let's see how you cowboys ride first.Does that buck throw you for a good spill or....


----------



## bc3po (Aug 8, 2016)

dgburns said:


> Ok.my spidey sense tells me to hold off.But I'm on LPX and seeing that V5 is rock solid for me,there's not much gain,and possibly lot's of pain based on what I'm reading.
> The only thing that is alluring is the possible cpu optimization.The rest is window dressing as far as I can tell.
> fwiw,my slaves are all win10 and rock solid with v5 as it is.I'll not have a chance to update until feb next year,so it's a hard decision to hold off,but I need a stable setup more then a few new features.
> dude-your skull thing is scary btw! good luck moving over the rig.


Haha.. maybe I should change the skull. Thanks!


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 8, 2016)

OT_Tobias said:


> Actually you can automate the disable feature, which I think is the best unadvertised feature in VE pro 6. I love it!


Tobias, can you elaborate a bit on how and what you're doing? I'm using DP so I'm wondering if this is something possible or if its specific to your DAW? If you can give a short example of how you'd go about using this and the benefits, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Greg.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Aug 9, 2016)

synergy543 said:


> Tobias, can you elaborate a bit on how and what you're doing? I'm using DP so I'm wondering if this is something possible or if its specific to your DAW? If you can give a short example of how you'd go about using this and the benefits, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Greg.



Under Automation Mapping (F5, or View menu) you can use any MIDI CC or assign an automation parameter to disable / enable any channel.

Perhaps there are more clever ways to set this up (or less time consuming ways at least), but what I've done is to create automation mapping for each incoming MIDI Port & Channel, using a MIDI CC. So while the specific track is active in Cubase, I can change MIDI CC values to 0 or 127 to either disable or enable the corresponding instrument in VEPRO.

Add to that a simple Lemur button and you've got a little on/off switch for each channel..


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hey thanks Mihkel. I see now how its "supposed" to work. However, I just assign CC1 to disable the first Kontakt instrument, but when I moved the mod wheel (CC1), it sent VEP6 into an eternal beachball tailspin. I'm not sure why that happened, maybe its an issue with DP9.1 and VEP6 as its clearly working for you guys with other DAWs. Or maybe it got sent to much MIDI CC data (by sweeping the mod wheel) and the buffers overloaded?

In any case, thank you for your clear explanation.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 9, 2016)

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> Under Automation Mapping (F5, or View menu) you can use any MIDI CC or assign an automation parameter to disable / enable any channel...


Just curious as to why disabling channels would be useful?


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Aug 9, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> Just curious as to why disabling channels would be useful?



This allows me to load up 700+ Kontakt instances on a single sample host, which is something that I previously needed 2 slave machines for. This is very similar to using disabled instrument tracks inside Cubase, but I like to keep my samples away from my master computer. 

I keep most of it disabled and loading up another channel is just one Lemur button press away (plus a second or two for reloading).


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Aug 9, 2016)

synergy543 said:


> Hey thanks Mihkel. I see now how its "supposed" to work. However, I just assign CC1 to disable the first Kontakt instrument, but when I moved the mod wheel (CC1), it sent VEP6 into an eternal beachball tailspin. I'm not sure why that happened, maybe its an issue with DP9.1 and VEP6 as its clearly working for you guys with other DAWs. Or maybe it got sent to much MIDI CC data (by sweeping the mod wheel) and the buffers overloaded?
> 
> In any case, thank you for your clear explanation.



Happy to help and sorry to hear that's not working for you. 
Aside from using a less common CC number that's pretty much how I use it and it hasn't caused any issues thus far. 

You could maybe try and trigger it with a simple CC=127 simply drawn in a midi region instead of sweeping the wheel?


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 9, 2016)

BTW, connecting to and disconnecting from VE Pro 6 instances in Logic Pro X is _way_ faster here than with VE Pro 5.


----------



## rgames (Aug 9, 2016)

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> This allows me to load up 700+ Kontakt instances on a single sample host, which is something that I previously needed 2 slave machines for. This is very similar to using disabled instrument tracks inside Cubase, but I like to keep my samples away from my master computer.
> 
> I keep most of it disabled and loading up another channel is just one Lemur button press away (plus a second or two for reloading).


I don't completely follow either - wouldn't you have to go back and re-activate all the channels when you load up the project the next day? Or does running in "coupled" mode save the active/inactive status?

Also, when you activate the instrument, don't you have to wait for it to load up all its samples? Or does it keep everything loaded but not part of the audio chain?

I think I'm intrigued by this idea but I can't quite figure out what you're describing...! I've never used instrument tracks so I'm not sure what's meant by deactivating the channel.

Thanks,

rgames


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Aug 9, 2016)

rgames said:


> I don't completely follow either - wouldn't you have to go back and re-activate all the channels when you load up the project the next day? Or does running in "coupled" mode save the active/inactive status?
> 
> Also, when you activate the instrument, don't you have to wait for it to load up all its samples? Or does it keep everything loaded but not part of the audio chain?
> 
> ...



Disabling the channel disables all audio plugins on the channel and unloads everything from RAM.

You're correct that I do have to wait for the samples to load each time I re-activate an instrument. But as we're only dealing with a single instrument at a time this is just a few seconds. To me, it's easily worth it, due to needing fewer machines total than I would if I had everything always loaded (even with all samples purged). Besides, there are many instruments in my template that I only need occasionally, I don't need to keep them all loaded round the clock.

The concept of disabled instrument tracks inside Cubase is similar. Everything on the channel including the VST + all audio plugins are disabled and everything is unloaded from RAM. This approach allows people to build a 1000+ track template on their host machine without any slaves or VEPRO, although it does introduce waiting times while the channel re-loads. There have been lots of reports of bugs with re-enabling tracks though, first with them forgetting MIDI routing and later about not recalling the correct expression maps. Never tried this approach myself as I've always gone down the multiple computer route, perhaps those bugs have been ironed out by now?

I work with VEPRO decoupled. I rely heavily on Cubase's auto-save and with VEPRO coupled each save takes a good 2-3 minutes (plus Cubase save file sizes are approaching 1GB each, and with needing to keep a number of revisions in separate saves this eats up a lot of space). 

So instead I save my VEPRO projects manually before shutting down each night. As I tend to change a lot in my VEPRO projects over time, I like to keep a copy of the VEPRO project with the associated Cubase project to make sure that several years down the line even if I've changed absolutely everything about my setup I can still load up those old projects without any problems.

Information about which channels are enabled / disabled is saved with the VEPRO project. 

Hope that's a bit clearer


----------



## Udo (Aug 9, 2016)

In case it hasn't been mentioned yet, the upgrade is available at audiodeluxe.com for $76.49


----------



## garyhiebner (Aug 10, 2016)

I see the full version is $235, which is also less than the VSL site. How do they get it cheaper than VSL?


----------



## URL (Aug 10, 2016)

garyhiebner said:


> I see the full version is $235, which is also less than the VSL site. How do they get it cheaper than VSL?


Buy don't think.


----------



## milliontown (Aug 10, 2016)

Same at Jrrshop.


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 10, 2016)

Udo said:


> In case it hasn't been mentioned yet, the upgrade is available at audiodeluxe.com for $76.49


I see 85...?
EDIT: Aha - I logged in and got the 76 price - very good!


----------



## garyhiebner (Aug 10, 2016)

URL said:


> Buy don't think.



Awesome!


----------



## URL (Aug 10, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> I see 85...?
> EDIT: Aha - I logged in and got the 76 price - very good!



what 76 dollar, oh I payed 80 euro and this product is almost better then (vp) six... This product should win a price for most inventive for every year in every aspect, I think


----------



## brett (Aug 10, 2016)

Do you get the 2 instruments for the price of one deal tho at the other retailers?


----------



## DaddyO (Aug 10, 2016)

brett said:


> Do you get the 2 instruments for the price of one deal tho at the other retailers?



You have to coordinate that with the retailer via phone or email. Tell them what you want, tell them about the upgrade, and they should be able to confirm it via some tool that VSL provides them. Those that are willing can set up the order for you. If you just order online it won't work.


----------



## DaddyO (Aug 11, 2016)

I was able to complete this process with AudioDeluxe. I sent them a "Contact Us" message with exactly what I wanted, mentioned the single instruments had special upgrade pricing from VSL, and received back an email with a special coupon code which worked perfectly.


----------



## 5Lives (Aug 11, 2016)

One of the big things I was missing from Logic was disabled tracks so it's great I can have a disabled template now. And with something like Babylonwaves thing for articulation switching (expression maps), Cubase might get some competition on my system.


----------



## camelot (Aug 12, 2016)

The gui responds faster than before. That's nice. 
But I spend the first evening with a lot of crashes trying to include CSS into my template from VEPro5. Drove me nuts.
But I don't know if it is VEPro, Kontakt, CSS or Cubase 8.5. BTW, I'm running on Win7.


----------



## azeteg (Aug 12, 2016)

Please send any crash reports to [email protected] - I'll have a look at them!


----------



## camelot (Aug 12, 2016)

Hello Martin,

any hint where I have to look for them? Was there a crash log file been created or do I need to save something in the moment of crash?


----------



## dhlkid (Aug 12, 2016)

Which single instruments did u guys pick? 

I can only think Clarinet 2


----------



## owenave (Aug 12, 2016)

B+H usually has it and the dongles ....I got my V5 & 3 dongles.

I just checked B&H charges $85 for the upgrade.
$235 for it new if you are not upgrading.Prices US $


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 13, 2016)

Can't wait to get this upgrade next week. I have been putting it off whilst in the middle of some music as I know all I will do is just play with VEPro 6 instead of any music. Can't wait for the Disable Track Feature and think it's a Template rebuild then!


----------



## Daryl (Aug 13, 2016)

URL said:


> When you load VEP6 server in your main DAW and load one Kontakt Instrument. to handle one Sable strings articulation is it possible to construct so that Vp6 manages multiple articulations of one instrument for ex kontakt instead of having multiple kontakt in VEP handle one articulation each...multitimbral or Im totally wrong here?


That's always been possible. You gt 16 MIDI channels per MIDI port, and you only had to load one Kontakt per port if you wanted to do that. Or am I mis-understanding what you want?


----------



## vewilya (Aug 13, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Can't wait to get this upgrade next week. I have been putting it off whilst in the middle of some music as I know all I will do is just play with VEPro 6 instead of any music. Can't wait for the Disable Track Feature and think it's a Template rebuild then!


If you want my shy advice... I wouldn't be so keen on upgrading just yet. Purchasing yes, but upgrading...
Well, at least Logic X and DP don't align nicely with it. That's just my experience. But I've read quite a bit about Logic users and others. I think the Interface, new features etc. are very very cool. But it needs an update to fix some issues. So I'd be careful with upgrading and opening/overwriting your VSL custom sets with VEPRO 6 when you're mid-project! You can't open them in VEPRO 5 anymore afterwards....


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 13, 2016)

I am using Logic Pro X with VE Pro 6 very successfully and quite enjoying it.


----------



## Darryl Jackson (Aug 13, 2016)

vewilya said:


> So I'd be careful with upgrading and opening/overwriting your VSL custom sets with VEPRO 6 when you're mid-project! You can't open them in VEPRO 5 anymore afterwards....



I've been one of the lucky ones in that my template with (with 1 PC, Windows 10, Cubase 8.5 and VEP 5) took the upgrade to VEP 6 seamlessly, but this is still solid advice for any software upgrade. Whenever possible, always, _always_ make a backup of your project files before upgrading. Even if you don't plan on manually saving the project, all it takes is one moment of forgetfulness when doing initial tests.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Aug 13, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> I am using Logic Pro X with VE Pro 6 very successfully and quite enjoying it.



Congrats to you (I know you are only using it as slave, right?) - but as you are very well aware, tons of people are having major problems with VEP6. Just take a look at the VSL forum. So why are you trying to stop the fire? Trying to make the Vienna people not want to fix these things, because it works in your setup? I very much doubt they are listening to you more than the many people who currently can't use VEP6 - but thanks for your always helpful "Well, it works on MY system, so...." narcissistic input


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 13, 2016)

No, I use it on the main computer as well for Kontakt libraries.

I am having issues there with a couple of libraries but I am testing a Kontakt beta, so I am not sure if it is a problem because of that or not.

I have no agenda as I don't get paid by Apple or VSL, or N. I., or EW. I simply report what I personally experience and what I see with my clients. People can factor that in as much or as little as they choose. Nor do I negate anyone's different experience. 

Sad that you can't disagree without name calling.


----------



## URL (Aug 13, 2016)

At last I got everything to work with one kontakt instance in Cubase over multimbral - it was a midi issue so happy again.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 13, 2016)

vewilya said:


> If you want my shy advice... I wouldn't be so keen on upgrading just yet. Purchasing yes, but upgrading...
> Well, at least Logic X and DP don't align nicely with it. That's just my experience. But I've read quite a bit about Logic users and others. I think the Interface, new features etc. are very very cool. But it needs an update to fix some issues. So I'd be careful with upgrading and opening/overwriting your VSL custom sets with VEPRO 6 when you're mid-project! You can't open them in VEPRO 5 anymore afterwards....



Your advice is sensible. I was under the impression that it's running fine with Cubase? Hmmm, I will buy it and possibly wait till I use it then. I have till the end of the month to get the upgrade discount so I definitely have to buy it next week!


----------



## camelot (Aug 13, 2016)

Kota said:


> Camelot, enable hidden folders (might have to google that), go to C:\Users\*username*\AppData\Local\Native
> Instruments\Kontakt 5, delete the three db files, empty recycle bin, try again.



Thanx for the tip. I found a folder called 'dB' with three files in it. I don't know what their purpose is.
But is this for getting a crash reprot or solving issues with Kontakt and VEPro? Sorry, but I do not understand the context of this tip.


----------



## Soundhound (Aug 16, 2016)

What's the latest with VEP6 and Logic Pro X? I'm traveling at the moment and about to start a couple of projects that I'll be continuing when I get back in a few days at my studio. I thought I'd install VEP6 on my mobile rig that I have with me as an initial test run. But if it's mostly dicey I'd rather hold off.


----------



## brett (Aug 16, 2016)

Is Audiodeluxe's contact form down for everyone or is it something at my end?


----------



## InLight-Tone (Aug 16, 2016)

Cubase, disabled track templates, all instrument tracks, put your most used/favorite instruments in your face, straight forward, clean, no extra midi and/or audio tracks, no extra computers, with the money saved use PCIE drives for near instant loading, turn on track and write, pre-routed, sends already in place, VEP6 unnecessary complication...


----------



## InLight-Tone (Aug 16, 2016)

What I find is that we artists like to divert our attention to technical distractions as a way to divert out attention from the task at hand, writing the best music that we can here and now. Upgrading computers, making our systems more complicated, buying and setting up numerous controllers is a diversion from doing the writing, the putting out in the world, the producing of musical product. WE are way past the point where tech is a hindrance...


----------



## DaddyO (Aug 16, 2016)

brett said:


> Is Audiodeluxe's contact form down for everyone or is it something at my end?



Looks like it, but they do provide you on that page with an email address. I would just email them.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 17, 2016)

InLight-Tone said:


> What I find is that we artists like to divert our attention to technical distractions as a way to divert out attention from the task at hand, writing the best music that we can here and now. Upgrading computers, making our systems more complicated, buying and setting up numerous controllers is a diversion from doing the writing, the putting out in the world, the producing of musical product. WE are way past the point where tech is a hindrance...


Having a three computer setup where everything is open an ready all the time, to me seems much less distracting...


----------



## AlexRuger (Aug 17, 2016)

InLight-Tone said:


> We are way past the point where tech is a hindrance...



I'm with you for a lot of your post, and I see what you're saying, but this is, I think, dead wrong. I'm privileged enough to work on some of the best rigs money can buy (not mine, unfortunately--yet!) and we're always pushing up against boundaries. The products will always make the tech sing for its dinner. It was true in the 80s, and it's true today.

Thing is, composers tend to have highly personalized workflows, so the disabled tracks thing wouldn't work for everyone--I know for a fact I'd hate it.

Until we're writing on quantum computers, tech will always be a hindrance to some degree. And seeing as the interface by definition affects how the tool is used, composers will always search for the best ways to get the tech out of their way. For most, having everything open at once and figuring out an elegant solution for control (in my case: physical faders and knobs for real-time, iPads for non-real time) is seen as the best way to achieve this. For you, it's disabling all your tracks. Depending on your workflow, needs, and type of music you're interested in making, either direction can work. But to say that we're past the point where tech is a hindrance is just plain wrong--it's both a hindrance and an aid, and I suspect will always be that way.


----------



## novaburst (Aug 17, 2016)

InLight-Tone said:


> What I find is that we artists like to divert our attention to technical distractions as a way to divert out attention from the task at hand,


Guilty as charged,
When I am struggling a little to work out a part, i do some times get more into how the software functions, and get a little lost, some times it's a welcome distraction,

When something is working great and functions good, I see no reason to change that software, and probably will hold onto it for a very long time example I just recently changed from cubase 5 to cubase 6 because it just did all I needed it to do for me.

Some one was selling 6 on eBay at such a cheap price so pulled the trigger, and I got some very nice new features with it, but I do not believe I can out grow cubase, I have not wanted to perform any task that it could not do plus there are some great features in cubase I have not even touched,

So unless someone gives cubase 8 away it's not needed.

Sales........ Oh dear another big distraction I am guilty of 80℅ 50℅ 40℅ they are just to tempting to pass up, and also gives me a chance to feel and see why others use certain library's, HW strings and a few string library's from 8dio so glad i pulled the trigger on them so a hindrance there would be fitting the new strings into my piece when a string part has already been completed or deciding just what library's to use.

But yer to a point I do agree that tech is now past the point of hindrance, 

Has it hinderd my progress .......yes

I find it one of the battles i need to get under control. 

Oh no please did some one say play 5 is out this week ...........

Tech innovation is some thing very difficult to not take notice, especially when it is with in your pockets reach.


----------



## wcreed51 (Aug 18, 2016)

Update now posted


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 18, 2016)

InLight-Tone said:


> Cubase, disabled track templates, all instrument tracks, put your most used/favorite instruments in your face, straight forward, clean, no extra midi and/or audio tracks, no extra computers, with the money saved use PCIE drives for near instant loading, turn on track and write, pre-routed, sends already in place, VEP6 unnecessary complication...
> 
> What I find is that we artists like to divert our attention to technical distractions as a way to divert out attention from the task at hand, writing the best music that we can here and now. Upgrading computers, making our systems more complicated, buying and setting up numerous controllers is a diversion from doing the writing, the putting out in the world, the producing of musical product. WE are way past the point where tech is a hindrance...



Totally agree with this.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 18, 2016)

I create templates to AVOID being distracted by the technology. It allows me to have everything ready when I sit down to write. 

I do have to spend a lot of time however changing things because part of my livelihood is helping people with their setups. If it were not for that, I would be much more a "set and forget" guy.


----------



## phil_wc (Aug 18, 2016)

What is the change log of this update?


----------



## Matt Riley (Aug 18, 2016)

August 18, 2016
VE PRO 6.0.15224
• Improved: Raise function now also restores minimized windows
• Improved: Color picker behavior
• Fixed: AU plugin not loading in deprecated hosts (Logic 9, Sibelius)
• Fixed: Broken AU plugin surround support
• Fixed: Crash when duplicating folders with several channels inside
• Fixed: Crash when instantiating plugin in surround with ProTools
• Fixed: Audio engine crash related to thread count settings
• Fixed: Tab/Window visibility keycommands not operating as intended
• Fixed: Missing [ESC] shortcut for toggling instrument/mixer views
• Fixed: A crash in channel pane rubberband selection
• Fixed: Improved start/stop playback response with Logic
• Fixed: Broken installation on Windows 32-bit versions
• Fixed: Error displaying certain AU views of Native Instruments plugins
• Fixed: Large instances (>32GB) not connecting upon project recall from host
• Fixed: Crash when scanning Output "Movement" VST plugin
• Fixed: Rare crash in audio buffer handling


----------



## phil_wc (Aug 18, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## InLight-Tone (Aug 18, 2016)

HenryOkazaki said:


> And come on, you see the irony in making a post in an online forum about other people diverting their attention from the task at hand, right?



Well this is too absurd in the extreme to address and clearly you're trying to argue, no thanks. Yes the internet IS a distraction...


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 19, 2016)

The Cubase Disable track doesnt remember the routing for me. So it's completely useless at the minute. Yes, I made a template from scratch and in the newest 8.5.20 version (after trashing prefs). I made a video showing this and posted it to Steinberg of which they are now looking back into it. VEPro is such a great tool and having a template with instruments all ready to go only helps my creativity. Having to route, group, apply VSS2 and then reverb all my instruments everytime I want to write something? No thanks.


----------



## URL (Aug 19, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> The Cubase Disable track doesnt remember the routing for me. So it's completely useless at the minute. Yes, I made a template from scratch and in the newest 8.5.20 version (after trashing prefs). I made a video showing this and posted it to Steinberg of which they are now looking back into it. VEPro is such a great tool and having a template with instruments all ready to go only helps my creativity. Having to route, group, apply VSS2 and then reverb all my instruments everytime I want to write something? No thanks.



Have the same bugg here.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 19, 2016)

URL said:


> Have the same bugg here.



Yeah so many people have told me it's fixed. It isn't. This plus Asio Guard 2 not working with VEPro annoys me so much and I can only hope Steinberg fixes them for Cubase 9. The disable track feature really excited me. Still, not to go off on a tangent, I'm very thankful for VEPro.


----------



## URL (Aug 19, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Yeah so many people have told me it's fixed. It isn't. This plus Asio Guard 2 not working with VEPro annoys me so much and I can only hope Steinberg fixes them for Cubase 9.
> The disable track feature really excited me. Still, not to go off on a tangent, I'm very thankful for VEPro.



Thanks for verified the problem with disable track function.
Im also so thankful for Vep and have used Vep for many years together with Vi, I switched to Cubase from Logic and I hope Steinberg fix this problem I think this is a must have - computer/money savings function.


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Aug 19, 2016)

New code base for about *70% less CPU* usage for all internal _Vienna Ensemble Pro_ calculations
Rewritten user interface code resulting in *80% less CPU usage for graphics*
What exactly does this mean in the real world? Does it mean that the CPU % in the bottom right hand corner of the metaframe will be lower in version 6 than version 5?

Or is it just more efficient "under the hood"?


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Aug 19, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Yeah so many people have told me it's fixed. It isn't. This plus Asio Guard 2 not working with VEPro annoys me so much and I can only hope Steinberg fixes them for Cubase 9. The disable track feature really excited me. Still, not to go off on a tangent, I'm very thankful for VEPro.



Do you still have Asio Guard activated, just not on VEpro instances, or not at all?


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 19, 2016)

ChristopherDoucet said:


> Do you still have Asio Guard activated, just not on VEpro instances, or not at all?



I don't use it at all anymore.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Aug 19, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> The Cubase Disable track doesnt remember the routing for me. So it's completely useless at the minute. Yes, I made a template from scratch and in the newest 8.5.20 version (after trashing prefs). I made a video showing this and posted it to Steinberg of which they are now looking back into it. VEPro is such a great tool and having a template with instruments all ready to go only helps my creativity. Having to route, group, apply VSS2 and then reverb all my instruments everytime I want to write something? No thanks.



Jono, you can do that all within Cubase without shopping out, that's the point, use all instrument tracks in Cubase, then disable your tracks for your master temaplte(s) could be 1000-50,000+ and set up your groups and sends beforehand. I need to make a vdeo. No midi tracks going out, no zillions of audio tracks going in. You can create a template with 5000+ tracks and hit a key from your keyboard and/or Lemur and load, it's all routed to wherever you want, group tracks, master whatever...


----------



## InLight-Tone (Aug 19, 2016)

What I'm mostly trying to get across is that with Cubase 8.5.20, and disabled track template(s) and a decent computer or laptop and SSD or better PCIE drives you can eliminate the complication of VEPro5-6 and midi tracks completely...


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 19, 2016)

I understand what you are saying and have tried to do that but none of the Midi Routing is remembered for me when re-enabling the tracks. I built a template in 8.5.20 after trashing prefs. If this could work I would love it!


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 19, 2016)

InLight-Tone said:


> What I'm mostly trying to get across is that with Cubase 8.5.20, and disabled track template(s) and a decent computer or laptop and SSD or better PCIE drives you can eliminate the complication of VEPro5-6 and midi tracks completely...


Here's a scenario though. Say you are working on a massively densely orchestrated track, piece, cue/s etc and working on a disabled track template. What will you do when your cpu and ram can't keep up with the demands of all the VIs? Nothing is going to surely beat having mutlple cpus, more ram via Slaves. The disabled template is a great idea as long as you will never need to use too much but what if you do?


----------



## 5Lives (Aug 19, 2016)

Doesn't VEP also let you run at a higher buffer than your DAW, even if running on the same machine? And if you're using Logic, VEP 6 allows you to take advantage of disabled tracks for the first time.


----------



## azeteg (Aug 20, 2016)

ChristopherDoucet said:


> New code base for about *70% less CPU* usage for all internal _Vienna Ensemble Pro_ calculations
> Rewritten user interface code resulting in *80% less CPU usage for graphics*
> What exactly does this mean in the real world? Does it mean that the CPU % in the bottom right hand corner of the metaframe will be lower in version 6 than version 5?
> 
> Or is it just more efficient "under the hood"?



It means that the audio engine of VEPro itself has been heavily optimized. This includes code for mixing, metering, panning, sends and so on. Now, the complete CPU load of your project will most probably be heavily influenced by the instruments you are using, naturally I can not influence the way those plugins are processed internally.

There are however optimizations in threading and synchronization, that will improve the overall performance also for third-party plugins. In my tests during development, with Kontakt-based instruments, I could run about 10% more instruments and voices before audio started breaking up in VEP6 compared to VEP5.

The lowered graphics CPU usage will be mostly noticed by the application staying snappier and more responsive during heavy loads.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 20, 2016)

10% is great. Was that both on Mac and PC, Martin?


----------



## URL (Aug 20, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> I understand what you are saying and have tried to do that but none of the Midi Routing is remembered for me when re-enabling the tracks. I built a template in 8.5.20 after trashing prefs. If this could work I would love it!


Same for me, all my routings sends etc cubase do remember but not the vep 6 instrument track connection that I have to connect again when I wanna use and activate a instrument track connected to a pc-slave.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm actually really interested in how the VEPro 6 Disable Track feature is working out? I haven't upgraded yet because I know if I do, I won't get any work done and I'll play around with it until I pass out.


----------



## Sid Francis (Aug 20, 2016)

Jono: it feels exactly the same like in Cubase 8.5, same speed, same easy using.


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 21, 2016)

5Lives said:


> Doesn't VEP also let you run at a higher buffer than your DAW, even if running on the same machine? And if you're using Logic, VEP 6 allows you to take advantage of disabled tracks for the first time.


In Logic you can enable the on/off buttons and disable tracks (if that's what you mean)


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 21, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> In Logic you can enable the on/off buttons and disable tracks (if that's what you mean)



That's not truly disabling tracks in the same way Cubase does. It bypasses plugins on the track but it doesn't purge the samples from RAM. This will finally be possible with VEPRo 6


----------



## nas (Aug 21, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> That's not truly disabling tracks in the same way Cubase does. It bypasses plugins on the track but it doesn't purge the samples from RAM. This will finally be possible with VEPRo 6



That has always been something I haven't quite figured out with LPX. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Aug 21, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> That's not truly disabling tracks in the same way Cubase does. It bypasses plugins on the track but it doesn't purge the samples from RAM. This will finally be possible with VEPRo 6


Oh that would be amazing!!!!!


----------



## BlueLight675 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hope this is the best place to put this but...

I love VEP 6. CPU has taken a nose-dive in resource use. One template with about 150 instruments loaded went from 5% load to about 2% load. From about 30%+ while playing down to 20-25%.

The update was flawless.

And I love the slick design. Overall - highly recommended! Glad I spent the money.


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Aug 25, 2016)

Just curious, has anyone had an issues since the update came out? 

Is it a smooth transition from VePro 5 to VePro 6? Will the meta frames I built in v5, automatically convert to v6?

Any issues anyone is having with cubase pro 8.5? I REALLY want to upgrade but i am paranoid to do it until I know it's working for others out there. 

Thanks


----------



## Matt Riley (Aug 25, 2016)

ChristopherDoucet said:


> Just curious, has anyone had an issues since the update came out?
> 
> Is it a smooth transition from VePro 5 to VePro 6? Will the meta frames I built in v5, automatically convert to v6?
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat. On the VSL forum it looks like the issues have not been fixed with the latest update but will be fixed on the next one.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 25, 2016)

I totally trust the VSL guys, however integration with Steinberg seems to have been difficult over time.


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Aug 25, 2016)

robhoward83 said:


> Hope this is the best place to put this but...
> 
> I love VEP 6. CPU has taken a nose-dive in resource use. One template with about 150 instruments loaded went from 5% load to about 2% load. From about 30%+ while playing down to 20-25%.
> 
> ...


what DAW are you using it with?
Thanks


----------



## BlueLight675 (Aug 27, 2016)

ChristopherDoucet said:


> what DAW are you using it with?
> Thanks


I'm using Cubase. Works flawlessly!


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (Aug 27, 2016)

robhoward83 said:


> I'm using Cubase. Works flawlessly!


Wow That's great to hear! Cubase Pro 8.5? Thank You


----------



## BlueLight675 (Aug 27, 2016)

ChristopherDoucet said:


> Wow That's great to hear! Cubase Pro 8.5? Thank You


Yup.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 28, 2016)

robhoward83 said:


> I'm using Cubase. Works flawlessly!


Did you do the TCP thing they lay-out at the beginning of the manual? Also, do you use static ICP addresses?

I'm on C8.5 & W10, two machine setup. The instances on my slave aren't showing up and can't figure out why!


----------



## DMerkel (Aug 28, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> Did you do the TCP thing they lay-out at the beginning of the manual? Also, do you use static ICP addresses?
> 
> I'm on C8.5 & W10, two machine setup. The instances on my slave aren't showing up and can't figure out why!



One thought is to double-check your firewall settings in W10, and that VEP6 has permission to get through.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 28, 2016)

DMerkel said:


> One thought is to double-check your firewall settings in W10, and that VEP6 has permission to get through.


I think that's the TCP thing. I did as described in manual, though I find their instructions very incomplete. Would be so easy with just a few paragraphs more to explain more completely...


----------



## shomyca (Aug 28, 2016)

ChristopherDoucet said:


> Just curious, has anyone had an issues since the update came out?
> 
> Is it a smooth transition from VePro 5 to VePro 6? Will the meta frames I built in v5, automatically convert to v6?
> 
> ...





Matt Riley said:


> I'm in the same boat. On the VSL forum it looks like the issues have not been fixed with the latest update but will be fixed on the next one.




Cubase 8.5.20 & Win 10 here, not a single bump from day 1. Opening vep5 projects, using vep5 templates... Works beautifully!


----------



## Mark Lim (Aug 29, 2016)

ChristopherDoucet said:


> Just curious, has anyone had an issues since the update came out?
> 
> Is it a smooth transition from VePro 5 to VePro 6? Will the meta frames I built in v5, automatically convert to v6?
> 
> ...



yeah, Cubase 8.5.20 on Windows 10 works fine over here. VE pro 5 templates converted into VE pro 6 and all. It's great!


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 29, 2016)

Sure would like to hear from a Cubase Mac person saying the same


----------



## URL (Aug 29, 2016)

NYC Composer said:


> Sure would like to hear from a Cubase Mac person saying the same



Don't have win 10 on Mac but it works fine for me on Yosemite.


----------



## Aldersyde (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm using Nuendo 7.1 on a PC with Windows 10 and everything is working nicely, better than VE5. The installation wasn't too difficult, either.


----------



## shnootre (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm totally new to VE Pro, and for now I've had to discontinue use of VEPro 6. It crashes all the time for me ever since the latest update. Before that it was working fine for me. Seems like I'm the only one though (I have a support ticket going and am waiting to hear news from VSL). Was running multiple instances on a single machine, both with Finale and Logic, and I was having an issue where the prog. would crash when I clicked on one of the instance tabs. (tried rebuilding the template from scratch, no dice). Weird that everyone else is sailing smoothly. I'm on Yosemite, and someone recommended upgrading to El Capitan, but I'm mid-project and on a deadline so no dice. Oh well - will revisit it when I build my pc slave I guess.


----------



## garyhiebner (Sep 7, 2016)

What libraries are you using? I found that VEP6 was crashing when I tried to load an instance of the one library. I can't remember now which one it was. But it could be down to the library and not VEP. Are you running VEP on your master or a slave? If a slave is it PC or Mac?


----------



## shnootre (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi, thanks for the Q's. I am running everything on a macbook pro, no slave yet. Running OT Berlin percussion, Sonic Couture vibraphone, a few instances of Play (for Hollywood Brass, and one Hollywood percussion), and actually a bunch of Garritan stuff, which I'm using with Finale. Oh, also Broadway Lites. 

The latest addition the mix of stuff I'm using is Play, actually, and I know people have all sorts of issues with Play, particularly on a mac. Funnily, Play itself seems to perform very well for me so far. 

VEP wasn't crashing upon loading a library for me (though that did happen once w/ Spitfire Chamber Strings). It was this odd thing were if I clicked on one of the instance tabs I'd get the spinning wheel, and shortly thereafter, death. 

Since I don't have a slave, and one of my main purposes for VEP was to expand Finale's capacity to 64 bit, I am capable for the moment of flying without it (since the new Finale is 64 bit). But I was really beginning to like the interface, and really hoping to work with Logic and VEP. I am hoping maybe a subsequent update will do better by my setup. But for now, under deadline pressure, I think I have to leave it alone.


----------



## garyhiebner (Sep 7, 2016)

How many instances have you got? Are you loading many instruments within a single instance? Or are you using a single instance for each time of instruments? For example one instance for Violins, and another for Violas, etc..

Try separate your PLAY instruments from the other libraries in the instances. And then add the instance with the PLAY instruments and see if that causes issues.


----------



## molemac (Sep 8, 2016)

VEP 6 doesnt recognize latest au version of altiverb 7.2.9 only vst . Anyone else found that ?


----------



## shnootre (Sep 8, 2016)

garyhiebner said:


> How many instances have you got? Are you loading many instruments within a single instance? Or are you using a single instance for each time of instruments? For example one instance for Violins, and another for Violas, etc..
> 
> Try separate your PLAY instruments from the other libraries in the instances. And then add the instance with the PLAY instruments and see if that causes issues.



I am filling most instances for now. When I tried separate instances even for sections, so winds, brass, perc, strings, Finale seemed to freak out. I will see about separating the Play instances when I go back, but for now I'm flying without and for the moment, it's smoother.


----------



## shnootre (Sep 8, 2016)

Oh also, generally not more than 3 instances.


----------



## rap_ferr (Sep 8, 2016)

Hollywood Brass legato repetition is freezing my VE PRO 6.

Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 8, 2016)

rap_ferr said:


> Hollywood Brass legato repetition is freezing my VE PRO 6.
> 
> Anyone else noticed this?



No, but I am using a newer version of Play.


----------



## rap_ferr (Sep 8, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> No, but I am using a newer version of Play.


I'm on 4.2.2. The latest (4.3.5) didn't work for me, unfortunately.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 8, 2016)

rap_ferr said:


> I'm on 4.2.2. The latest (4.3.5) didn't work for me, unfortunately.



I am using the Play 5 beta. it is the best version I have ever used, as I trust you will discover when it is released next week.


----------



## rap_ferr (Sep 8, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> I am using the Play 5 beta. it is the best version I have ever used, as I trust you will discover when it is released next week.


Thanks, I'll wait the release then.


----------

